# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Sami Frashëri

## shigjeta

Sami Frasheri ka lindur ne 1 Qershor 1850, ne Frasher te Permetit.  Ai ka qene ideologu kryesor i levizjes kombetare shqiptare, dijetar, shkrimtar dhe publicist. Sami Frasheri ishte zoterues i disa gjuheve te huaja si turqisht, italisht, frengjisht, latinisht, greqishten e re dhe te vjeter, arabisht dhe persisht. Sami Frasheri drejtoi disa nga revistat e para ne gjuhen shqip Drita dhe pastaj Dituria (Stamboll 1884  1885) ku shkroi nje varg artikujsh. Hartoi librat Abetare e gjuhes shqipe (1886), Shkronjtore e gjuhes shqipe (gramatika) dhe Dheshkronje (Gjeografia 1888). Ai ka shkruar Shqiperia cka qene, ceshte e cdo te behet botuar me 1889 ne Bukuresht. Sami Frasheri hartoi dhe nje fjalor te gjuhes shqipe qe mbeti i pabotuar, la gjithashtu ne doreshkrim nje permbledhje kengesh popullore shqiptare. 
Eshte autor i fjalorit normative te gjuhes turke (Kamus-i turki, 1901) I cili ruan vleren e vet te madhe edhe ne ditet e sotme. Fjalori Kamus-i turki permban mbi 40 mije fjale e shprehje gjuhesore. Samiu eshte gjithashtu edhe autor i disa fjaloreve dy-gjuhesh frengjisht-turqisht, turqisht-frengjisht dhe arabisht  turqisht. 
Sami Frasheri ka shkruar edhe drama e romane ne gjuhen turke. Vepra me e rendesishme eshte Besa, botuar ne 1875, dhe vene ne skene ne teatrin perandorak ne Stamboll.
Sami Frasheri ka dhene kontributin e tij edhe ne fushen e gazetarise. Ai ka bashkepunuar me shkrime dhe ka qene redaktor dhe kryeredaktor ne disa gazeta Sabah (Mengjesi 1876) dhe Hafta (Java).
Ne punen krijuese te tij, zene vend edhe perkthimet, e kryesisht ato nga frengjishtja. Bibloteka e tij personale kishte 20 mije vellime. Sami Frasheri vdiq ne Stamboll ne 1904, duke lene me doreshkrim 11 vepra, krysisht nga fusha e gjuhesise dhe letersise.

Me poshte jane disa fjale te urta nga Sami Frasheri

	Po te bjere ne det nje pike uje, nuk thahet

	Mejtimet me te larta gjenden ne fjalet me te shkurtra


	Ne vend qe te shesesh dituri dhe zotesi, perpiqu ti fitosh ato

	Njerezit jane te njejte para natyres, edukata i ben te dallohen


	Nuk ka gje me te lige se perqeshja, sepse prek te miret me shume se te liqte

	Njollat qe na ngjiten ne trup, lahen me uje, njollat e shpirtit ska gje ti pastroje


	Mos shkruaj gje kur je me nerva, sepse, ndersa plaga e gjuhes eshte me e keqe se e shpates, mendo çka mund te jete ajo e pendes

	Kot perpiqet mendja, kur nuk mund te arrije graden e larte te ndjenjave te zemres


	Per ndryshimin e dickaje nuk ka asgje me te afte se koha

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

	Goja kalon kufirin, demin e paguan mendja.

	Ai qe pelqen veten e tij, nuk pelqehet nga askush.

	Hipokrizia eshte helmi me i rrezikshem.

	Mos u tremb nga shuplaka e mikut, duhet te kesh frike nga levdata e armikut.

	Peri i ngateruar, nuk zgjidhet duke u ngutur.

	Genjeshtra smund ta mund kurre, te verteten. Rruga e ngushte rrotullohet e rrotullohet e perseri ne rruge te madhe del.

	Zemra eshte nje astrolog qe nuk gabon asnjehere ne zbulimet qe ben.

	Fjala e keqdashesit eshte si qymyri: edhe kur nuk djeg sendin qe e prek, e nxin ate

	Vlera e zjarrit kuptohet ne ditet e dimrit, dhe ajo e bores ne ditet e veres.

----------



----------


## velsa

- Nese eshte lumturi te duhesh, eshte lumturi me e madhe te duash.

- Njeriun e bejne te perjetshem veprat e tij.

- Biseda linde nga mendimi, biseda pa mendim nuk eshte bisede, eshte grindje.

- S'ka gje me te keqe se te perqeshurit, sepse me shume prek te miret se te kqinjet.

- Bukuria  e njeriut  perbehet nga bukuria e fjales qe flet.

- Shpagimi me i embel eshte te besh mire kunder te keqes qe te eshte bere.

- Per te dashurin s'ka gje me te embel, se lotet e syve qe fshihen me doren e se dashures.

- Arma me e mire per te mposhtur armikun eshte zemra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Sami Frasheri

Hyrje

Sami Frashëri është ideologu më i shquar i lëvizjes sonë kombëtare. Si udhëheqës ideologjik, demokrat, mendje e ndritur prej dijetari, ai mbetet një nga personalitetet më të rëndësishëm të Rilindjes.
Vëllai më i vogël i Abdylit e i Naimit, ai lindi në Frashër më 1850, ku mori edhe mësimet e para. Më 1871 mbaroi gjimnazin "Zosimea" në Janinë, mësoi gjuhë të vjetra e të reja dhe u pajis me një kulturë të gjerë. Më 1872 shkoi në Stamboll për punë dhe atje u lidh menjëherë me patriotë shqiptarë, me Pashko Vasën, Jani Vreton, Ismail Qemalin, Kristoforidhin, Hoxha Tasinin etj. Samiu u dallua shumë shpejt midis tyre dhe, me formimin e shoqërisë së Stambollit, u zgjodh kryetar i saj, ndonëse ishte nga më të rinjtë. Gjer në fund të jetës ai mbeti udhëheqësi kryesor i kësaj shoqërie. 
Samiu ishte njeri me horizont të gjerë dhe dha ndihmesë të shquar për kulturën turke. Drejtoi disa gazeta turqisht, ku mbrojti edhe të drejtat e kombit shqiptar. Botoi në turqisht edhe një varg veprash letrare e shkencore. Ndër këto janë disa vepra themelore, si: i pari fjalor i plotë etimologjik i turqishtes, si dhe e para enciklopedi turke e historisë dhe e gjeografisë në gjashtë vëllime. Ai shkroi në turqisht dramën Besa me subjekt shqiptar, bëri përkthime nga letërsia botërore etj.
Veprat e Samiut në turqisht përshkrohen nga ide iluministe dhe godasin obskurantizmin fetar të Perandorisë Osmane. Me to ai i sillte ndihmesë të vlefshme mendimit përparimtar. Duke goditur bazat e pushtetit feudal të sulltanëve ai i ndihmonte njëkohësisht edhe popullit të vet në luftën për liri, edhe popullit turk në luftën për përparim.
Krijimtaria e Samiut në gjuhën shqipe është e lidhur tërësisht me idealet e lëvizjes kombëtare për çlirim, me nevojat e shkollës e të kulturës kombëtare. Pa dyshim ai është një nga themeluesit e saj. Për shkollat e para shqipe Samiu botoi këto vepra: "Abetare e gjuhës shqipe(1886), "Shkronjëtore e gjuhës shqipe(gramatikë e shqipes,1886) dhe "Shkronja(gjeografia, 1888). Hartoi edhe një fjalor të gjuhës shqipe, që nuk i dihet fati.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Shqipëria ç'ka qenë, ç'është e çdo të bëhet

Është një nga veprat madhore të Rilindjes, manifesti politik e ideologjik i saj. U botua në Bukuresht më 1899, në prag të ngjarjevetë mëdha do të çonin në fitoren e pavarësisë. Për këtë, shqiptarët duhet të ishin të pregatitur, të kishin programin e luftës dhe të ndërtimit të shtetit të ri. Duke përgjithsuar përvojën e gjerathershme të lëvizjes kombëtare, kjo vepër e plotësonte më së miri këtë mision.
Siç tregon titulli, vepra përbëhet nga tri pjesë.

Pjesa e parë i kushtohet historisë së kaluar të Shqipërisë. Qëllimi i autorit është të provojë se populli shqiptar është nga popujt më të vjetër të Evropës, me një gjuhë nga më të vjetrat e më të bukurat, me kulturë e tradita të pasura, që ka të drejtë të jetojë i lirë në mes të popujve të tjerë dhe kombeve të qytetëruara. Si shumë rilindës të tjerë, Samiu mbron origjinën pelazgjike të popullit shqiptar.
Një vend me rëndësi i jep në këtë pjesë figurës së Skënderbeut dhe epokës së tij. Skënderbeun e cilëson si një burrë që i ka shokët e rrallë në histori, kurse për epokën e tj shkruan se "është m'ë bukur e m'ë bekuar e gjithë kohërave për vendin tënë, se atëherë i gjithë kombi ishte i bashkuar dhe u nderua në gjithë botën. Kjo është një nga synimet kryesore të veprës; të forcojë te shqiptarët ndërgjegjjen dhe krenarinë kombëtare.

Pjesa e dytë jep me nota tronditëse një tablo realiste të Shqipërisë pas Tanzimatit. "Qysh janë sot shqiptarët?-pyet Samiu me shqetësim dhe tregon se gjendja e vendit është e mjeruar nga çdo pikpamje. Burimin e këtij mjerimi ai e sheh në rradhë të parë te zgjedha e huaj, që e ka lënë vendin në varfëri, padituri, dhe errësirë. "Shqiptarët, - shkruan Samiu, - janë robër të poshtuar(poshtëruar) e t'unjurë, të shkelur e të çpërnderë(turpëruar).
Përshkrimi është edhe më i gjallë në kontrast me të kaluarën, të cilën në përgjithësi autori e idealizon. Ndaj dhe stili bëhet më zemërak, vepra e patriotit vlon nga revolta kundër shtypjes kombëtare. Ata shqiptarë të veshur dikur me "roba të arta e të farkëtuar me armët e argjëndta të trimërisë, shkruan Samiu, "Janë sot lakuriq, me një këmishë që që s'ka ku ta zërë qeni. Vetë edhe zaptieja e taksidari, e ngre shkopnë e i rreh duke thirrur; Pagoni! E ku të gjejë i ziu që të paguajë? Atëherë shesin kanë, dhinë, ç'të kenë, edhe gjer në qeramidhet e shtëpisë.
Vend të rëndësishëm zë analiza që Samiu u bën rreziqeve që i kanoseshin Shqipërisë. 
Si gjithë rilindësit, ai mendonte se rreziku i parë Shqipërisë i vinte nga Perandoria Osmane, të cilën Samiu e quante 
një të vdekur që duhej varrosur sa më parë. Sa më gjatë të mbetej lidhur Shqipëria me këtë perandori të kalbur, aq më keq do të ishte. Shteti osman dotë shembej së shpejti dhe Shqipëria mund të groposej në gërmadhat e tij. Rreziku tjetër, mendon Samiu, shqiptarëve u vinte prej lakmive të shovinistëve fqinjë, lakmi që i mbështetnin fuqitë imperialiste.
Rreziqe të mëdha shqiptarëve edhe prej grindjeve e përçarjeve midis tyre, sidomos prej përçarjes fetare, gjithashtu prej padijes, prej mungesës së shkollave shqipe. Këto rrethana i hapnin shteg rrezikut të asimilimit të shqiptarëve prej të huajve.

Pjesa e tretë, fillon me pyetjen: "A mund të qëndrojë Shqipëria si është? Përgjigjja është, jo. Në përgjithësi në këtë pjesë Samiu paraqet programin e lëvizjes për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë.
Nga analiza që u bëri rrethanave politike në fund të shekullit XIX, Samiu arriti në përfundimin se rruga e vetme për të shpëtuar nga zgjedha osmane dhe nga rreziku i copëtimit prej shteteve fqinje ishte që Shqipëria të shkëputej nga Turqia menjëherë, para se ajo të shembej dhe shqiptarët të formonin shtetin e tyre të pavarur. Autori mendonte se kjo s'arrihej me lutje, por me rrugën e luftës së armatosur. "Shqiptarët duhet t'i marrin ato që duan me pahir, t'i kërkojnë me fjalë, po të kenë edhe pushkën plot.
Si mendimtar demokrat dhe iluminist, Samiu parashtron një projekt të gjerë me ide të përparuara për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Ai nuk e pranon idenë e monarkisë. Si formë regjimi sipas tij, Shqipëria duhet të ishte republikë parlamentare që do të kishte në krye një pleqësi. Kushtetuta e shtetit të ardhshëm shqiptar që propozonte Samiu, përshkrohet nga fryma demokratike. Ideali i tij për këtë shtet ishte ideali i një demokracie borgjeze. Si shprehës i pikëpamjevetë klasës së re të borgjezisë, ky ishte një ideal i përparuar për kohën, sepse ai i kundërvihej shtetit despotik osman. 
Shumë i guximshëm e i përparuar për kohën ishte projekti i Samiut edhe për zhvillimin ekonomik e shoqëror të vendit. Ai kërkonte të ngrihej një industri kombëtare, të mëkëmbej bujqësia, të zhvillohej komunikacioni automobilistik dhe hekurudhor, të forcohej mbrojtja etj. Vëmendje të veçantë Samiu i kushtonte zhvillimit të arsimit e të kulturës shqiptare. Si gjithë rilindësit, ai kishte bindjen se ajo që u duhej më shumë shqiptarëve ishte dituria. Për përhapjen e saj ai kërkonte një sistem arsimi të përgjithshëm e të detyrueshëm për të gjithë, djem e vajza. Arsimin e donte në gjuhën amtare shqipe dhe shkolla të ishte laike, e shkëputur nga kisha e xhamia, një shkollë që të shërbente si vatër diturie dhe atdhetarizimi. 
Samiu ëndërronte Shqipërinë me shkolla të të gjitha kategorive, me universitet ("gjithëmësime siç e quante ai), me akademi të shkencave, muzeume e biblioteka.
Siç shihet, në veprën "Shqipëria ç'ka qënë, ç'është e ç'do të bëhet gjeti shprehje mendimi shqiptar më i përparuar politiko-shoqëror i kohës. Me këtë vepër Samiu u bë ideologu më i shquar i lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare. Vepra e tij është një traktat politiko-shoqëror, megjithatë ajo ka vlera të mëdha stilistike, një gjuhë e gjallë, e shprehëse. Stili i prozës së Samiut është energjik, herë polemist, herë fshikullues e herë me patos thirrës e mobilizues. "O burrani o shqiptarë ! Zihuni me të dy duart në besë, në lidhje e në bashkim, se kjo do t'ju shpëtojë!
Fraza e Samiut është e qartë, me mjete gjuhësore plot ngarkesë emocionale. Mbasi ka parashtruar krejt programin e tij, ja si e mbyll veprën; "Ja qëllimi ynë! Ja puna jonë e shenjtëruarë! Ja besa jonë! Në mes të shqiptarëve të vërtetë s'ka ndonjë ndarje, ndonjë çarje, ndonjë ndryshim! Janë të tërë vëllezër, të gjithë një trup, një mendje, një qëllim një besë!
Kjo vepër solli një ndihmesë të madhe për pasurimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe dhe për formimin e stilit publiçistik.
Samiu vdiq në Stamboll më 1904, i përndjekur nga autoritetet dhe i respektuar nga populli dhe opinoni përparimtar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

-Njeriu duhet të përpiqet të mësojë çdo gjë, jo të tregojë veten e tij. 

-Më i forti i njerëzve është ai që është i Zoti të përmbajë vetveten. 

-Shpata e grave është gjuha e tyre, prandaj nuk e lënë të ndryshket. 

-Zbavitja më e bukur për njerinë është leximi, shoku më i mirë libri. 

-Personi që do ti, ska asnjë të metë, fillo të mos e duash, pa shih sa të meta ka. 

-Thjeshtësia e një gruaje është më e vlefshme se stolitë (diamantet) e të gjitha grave të botës.

-Kush lexon shumë, medeomos bëhet i mençur ; kush punon shumë, medeomos bëhet i pasur ; kush kujdeset për higjienën, medeomos bëhet i lumtur. Ai që i plotëson të gjitha këto kondita, le të thotë se ka bërë me të vërtet jetë në botë. 

-Njeriu i pajisur me edukatë dhe me moral të mirë, në çdo gjendje që të ndodhet, prapseprapë njeri është. 

-Mësimi më i madh në këtë botë është vështërsia ; ska sukses ai që nuk has në vështërsi

-Njeriu i përsosur është ai i cili çka bën në sy të botës mund të bëjë në vetmi dhe çka bën në vetmi mund të bëjë në sy të botës.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [xeni]

*Sami Frasheri, nder studiuesit me te famshem shqiptar, ka shkruar edhe kete broshure per te cilen flitet me poshte e cila fatmiresisht qenka perkthyer edhe ne shqip. Uroj qe sa me shume shqiptare ta lexojne kete liber, sepse aty mund te gjenden shume pergjigje per problemet e guas dhe paragjykimet ndaj fese Islame ne kete çeshtje.* 



Alma Mile (Gazeta "Shekulli")
Që atëherë kanë kaluar shumë kohë, por në thelb problemet janë po ato. Gruaja vazhdon të përbëjë gjysmën e popullsisë së botës, të trajtohet pak a shumë në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe të vuajë nga të njëjtat komplekse. Prej shek.XIX, Sami Frashëri ngre zërin. Eshtë i sigurt se nuk mund ti zgjidhë problemet, por edhe nuk mund të heshtë. Gratë, kështu titullohet libri i shkruar nga mendimtari Sami Frashëri, botuar nga Shtëpia Botuese Logos A. Eshtë një libër i shkruar me dashuri, ku në momente të caktuara, shkrimtari e poeti, dalin mbi mendimtarin. Në fakt ai e quan broshurë dhe ka pasqyruar në të pozicionin e gruas, kryesisht asaj muslimane, jo vetëm në Turqi, ku u shkrua libri, por edhe Shqipëri e gjetkë, duke i shtuar kësaj panorame dhe mendimet e tij, përparimtare për kohën kur është shkruar, mbi mënyrën se si ajo duhet trajtuar, mbi arsimimin, rolin që duhet të zërë në familje e shoqëri, etj. Në një kohë kur gruaja ende trajtohej si një mall tregu, Frashëri e quan atë bazën e shoqërisë. *Në libërthin e tij, ai e quan shoqërinë një grumbullim familjesh, ndërkohë që përkufizimi i tij për këtë të fundit është Familje do të thotë grua (fq. 17).*  Në mënyrë të prerë e quan të prapambetur mendimin e shumicës, sipas të cilit edukimi, apo arsimimi për gruan është i dëmshëm. Mjerisht edhe sot ka shumë prej atyre që, të mësuarit dhe të edukuarit të grave e shohin të dëmshëm. Sipas mëtimeve të këtyre njerëzve, dituria e grave qënka e dëmshme dhe shkak grindjesh në shoqërinë njerëzore! Kur bën faj një mashkull i paditur, ia quajnë paditurisë së tij, pasi nga i dituri nuk mendohet të dalë një faj i tillë. Përse nuk e përdorin këtë rregull edhe për gratë?. Në mënyrë të argumentuar ai sjell për lexuesin arsyet përse një grua duhet të jetë e arsimuar. *Sipas tij, prej gjendjes së grave varet edhe ajo e shoqërisë, pasi gruaja, nëna, është edukuesja e brezave, ndërkohë që janë një mori mjeshtërish që gruaja mund të bëjë, që nga ato që lidhen me dhuntitë që i ka dhënë Zoti, tek mjekësia.*  Përveçse të brishta, për të gratë nuk janë qënie inferiore në krahasim me meshkujt, madje ai u vesh atyre disa cilësi që burrat nuk i kanë. *gratë për mendje e zgjuarsi nuk mbesin pas meshkujve, ndoshta e kanë më të madhe mendjemprehtësinë dhe janë më shpejt të kuptueshme.*  Për të mbështetur idetë e tij, ai përmend edhe figura të njohura të artit dhe historisë, si zotësinë dhe suksesin e shkrimtares Zhorzh Sand, adhurimin dhe vlerësimin që filozofi Kant kishte për nënën, apo *Bonapartin, i cili ka thënë E ardhmja e një fëmije është në dorë të nënës.*  Në këtë broshurë, *pa mundur të shkëputet nga feja, si një mysliman i mirë, ai i kundërpërgjigjet të gjithë atyre që ua veshin problemet e gruas, fesë myslimane. Duke cituar Kuranin ai sqaron pozicionin që Islami i ka caktuar gruas, madje ai sjell si shembuj edhe gra të njohura të historisë islame, si Aishja, apo Fatimeja të cilat kanë marrë pjesë edhe në vendimarrje politike e luftëra. Ai përcjell ndër të tjera problemin e poligamisë e cila aplikohet ndër myslimanët. Ai shprehet kundër martesës së burrit me shumë gra dhe radhit një mori të këqijash që rrjedhin prej kësaj, por e justifikon në raste të veçanta. Një tjetër çështje është edhe ferexheja. Frashëri paraqit atë që thuhet në Kuran për këtë çështje, ndërkohë që të gjitha mënyrat e tjera të të veshurit, si mbulimi i fytyrës, gishtave, papuçet e verdha, e të tjera si këto, i konsideron si të krijuara nga vetë njerëzit. Kurani urdhëroi mbulesën e flokëve, të krahëve e të kofshëve e pjesëve të tjera të shtatit, ndërsa më vonë shton: Secila prej popullsive islame, për mbulesën e perçes së grave ka trashëguar nga mbeturinat e zakoneve dhe të ceremonive të kohëve paraislamike, të cilat nuk përkojnë me shprehjen e sheriatit për çështjen (fq 52). Sot, pas njëqind e ca vjetësh, ndonjë prej mendimeve të tij mund të jetë jashtë mode, por në kompleksin e tij, ky libër duhet lexuar pa dyshim nga politikëbërësit.* 

Arsimimi
Edukata si një pemë
Edukata që u jepet meshkujve është si një pemë që mbillet për të bërë hije, ndërsa të edukuarit e grave është si të mbjellësh një pemë që bën edhe hije, edhe fryte; mirësia i vjen shoqërisë njerëzore nga vetë edukata e saj, e fryti janë fëmijët e rritur me edukatë.

Familja
Si planetët rreth diellit
Familje do të thotë grua.Ajo është shtylla e familjes dhe njëherësh është qendra e saj. Anëtarët e tjerë gjenden rreth saj si planetët rreth diellit  siç varen prej diellit planetët dhe si i ndrit dielli ata, ashtu dhe pjesëtarët e familjes janë të lidhur me ndjenjën e saj.

Shoqëria
Shpëtimi nga egërsia
Gruaja është themeli i shoqërisë njerëzore, është shtylla e moralit të përgjithshëm, ajo është lulishtja e njerëzimit e, duke hyrë në lidhjen e shenjtë që ndërton familjen, e ka shpëtuar njeriun nga egërsia, duke e çuar në udhën e qytetërimit

Martesa
Për të mos shëmbëllyer me dhentë 
Po tu njihet e drejta meshkujve që të marrin shumë gra, kishte për të qenë një padrejtësi e madhe, duke shembëllyer njerëzit me pulat e dhentë. Martesa për njerëzit nuk është vetëm për të kryer një nevojë të natyrshme dhe për vazhdimin e breznisë, pasi ka edhe dy shkaqe të tjera kryesore e të shenjta: njëri është dashuria, tjetri është vullneti i formimit të familjes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EverlastinG

Vetem per kortezi te permendi se mbreme eshte bere promovimi i librit Grate te Sami Frasherit ne Prishtine tek Hotel Iliria. 

 :perkedhelushja:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zana e malit

* *Mos i poshteroni njerezit e medhenj per nje a dy fjale te tyre, sespe diamanti, sado i prere shtrember te jete, eshte me i vlefshem se nje gur i zakonshem, i prere ne formen me te persosur*

Sami Frasheri

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Shqiptarëtë gjithnjë për botën, e kurrë për vetëhe*

Sami FRASHERI 

Shqiptarëtë gjithmonë janë vrar' e përpjekurë e kanë cpërkaturë të tërë faqen' e dheut me gjakt të tyre; po nga gjaku i Shqipëtarëvet të tjerë kanë fituarë, Shqipëria s'ka parë nonjë të mirë. Shumë shqiptarë janë çquarë e kanë treguarë vetëhenë në dituri e në të tjerë gjërëra; po me këta të tjerë mburenë e jo Shqipëtarët' e Shqipëria.
Me Pyrron' e me Aleksandrinë mburenë Grekëritë e i quajnë Grekër, Maqedonasitë, që me trimërit e tyre muarrë gjithë botënë në pakë kohë nuk i suallë nonjë të mirë Shqipërisë, po Grekëritë, që 'ishinë armikët' e tyre, u ranë pas e i rrethuan, edhe këta fituanë nga gjaku që derdhë ata. Se Maqedonasitë përndanë nëpër gjithë vendet, që muarrë, gjuhën e qytetërin' e Grekët e jo të tyren; q'ish shqipja. E shum' e botësë edhe sot Maqedonasitë i zënë për Grekër. Vërtet, të mos ishin Maqedonasitë gjuha e Greqet e qyetëri' e tyre do të mos kish marrë dot kurrë këtë bujë, që ka sot, edhe mbase do të kish humbur' e t'ish harruarë fare; se shkoll' e Aleksandrisë edhe të diguritë që arrinë n'Egjyptë në kohët të Ptolemenjet, e bënë gjuhën e qytetërin' e Greqet të përndahetë e të dëgjohetë me gjith' anët të dheut. Ptolemenjtë, q'ishin fjeshtë Shqipëtarët nga Çamëria e gjithë Maqedonasitë lanë gjuhën' e tyre, shqipenë, me nj'anë të haruarë e të paditurë e vunë përpara greqishten, gjuhën' e Dhimosthenit, që ka folurë aqë kuntrë Maqedonaset.
Pas grekëvet erdhë Romanëtë; edhe këta fituan shumë nga Shipëtarëtë: trimëri' e Shqipëtarëvet e mendj'e tyre shërbente mburjen' e Romanëvet e jo të tyren. Shumë njerës trima e të diturë kan' arriturë edhe në kohët të këtyre në mest të Shqipëtarëvet, po bota i ka njohur si Romanë e jo si Shqipëtarë.
Pas Romanëvet u erth radha Tyrqet. Shqiptarëtë duke përzjerë me Tyrqitë, kanë marrë anë në gjithë luftërat, që bëninë e që fitonin këta kuntrë gjithë botësë; edhe më të madhe në trimëri e më të miratë punëra i bëninë Shqipëtarëtë, po emëninë e kishinë Tyrqitë, edhe gjithë bota i dinte Tyrq e njeri s'njihte si Shqipëtarë. Më të mbëdhenjt' e më të mirët' e Vezirëvet të Tyrqisë ishin Shqipëtarë, si Sinan-Pasha që ka marrë Jemenë e ka shpënë fjamurin' e Tyrqisë gjer në detet t'Indisë, si Qyprilinjtë q'e kanë shpëtuarë mbretërin' e Tyrqisë nga një rezik të math e e forcuan aqë këtë mbretëri, sa van' e rrethuan Vjenënë. Edhe shumë të tjerë njerës të mbëdhenj e burra tirma kan' ardhurë, prej të cilëve Tyrqia ka fituarë shumë, po Shqipëria aspakë.
Në kohërat e pastajme Shqipëtarëtë myslimanë kanë punuarë e janë vrarë për Tyrqitë e Shqipëtarëtë e krishtenë për Grektë, për këta dy kombe të cilëtë as njëri as tjatri s'ua dinë të mirënë e ja u çpërblejnë me të keqe duke përpjekurë për humbjen' e kombit shqiptar. Boçari, Xhjavella, Miauli e të tjerë më të shumët' e trimave, që janë përpjekurë për ngjalljen' e për dlirin' e Greqisë, kanë qenë fjeshtë Shqipëtarë e jo fare Grek; po nga trimëri' e tyre ka fituarë shumë Greqia e jo fare Shqipëria. Në syt e botësë lëftoninë Greqtë e Tyrqitë, po në të vërtetët luftonin Shqiptarët' e krishtenë me Shqiptarëtë myslimanë.Kur muntnin' ata, fitonte Greqia; kur muntninë këta, fitonte Tyrqia; po gjaku që derdhesh nga të dy anëtë, ish gjak Shqipëtari. Shqipëtarëtë vritenë vëlla me vëlla, të tjerë fitojnë...Shqipëtari e ka derdhurë gjithnjë gjaknë pa kursim, po e ka derdhurë kot; kurrë Shqipëria s'ka fituarë nga gjaku i Shqipëtarëvet: gjithnjë të huaj edhe armikë të Shqipërisë kanë fituarë nga ay gjak i vjejturë e i derhdurë pa mendim!
Jo vetëm me kordhë e me gjak,po edhe me pëndë e me mënt Shqipëtarëtë kanë shërbëtuarë gjithënjë të huajtë. Me të mos shkruarë gjuhën' e tyre janë shtrënguarë të shkruajnë greqisht, llatinisht, shqahisht, tyrqisht a arabisht; edhe me emënit të tyre mburenë të zott e këtyre gjuhëve e Shqipëtarëtë pandehenë t'egër' e të paditurë, gjith' i qeshinë duke thënë se ja u ka ngrënë buallica livrën' e tyre. Po Aristoteli, m'i madh i filosofëve të Greqisë së vjetërë, ishte maqedonas, do-me-thënë Shqiptar e jo grek. Vërtet në Stagjyrë, tek kalindurë ishin edhe ca Greq t'ardhurë, po fytyr' e Aristotelit, që shohim n'agalmët të ti edhe gjuha greqisht, q'e ka shkruarë të përtuarë e jo aqë të drejtë si dhe miqësia, që kish me Filipnë, anëmikn' e Greqet, e të tjera shenja tregojnë se ky filozof i math nuk ish lindurë prej nonjëj nga Greqia, që kishin ardhur në Stagjyrë, po prej një stagjyraku vëndës e ish maqedonas, do-me-thënë Shqipëtar i thjeshtë. 
Në kohët të Tyrqet kan' ardhurë shumë Shqipëtarët të diturë, që kanë shkruar livra e vjersha turqisht a arabisht. Vetëm vjershëtarëtë shqipëtarë, që kanë shkruarë vjersha turqisht janë aqë të shumtë sa emënat e tyre mundt të mbushinë një livrë të tërë. Jahja-Beu, q'është një nga më të mbëdhenjt' e nga më të dëgjuarëtë e vjershëtarëvet tyrq, është shqiptar.
Shqipëtarët e kanë tregua gjithë jetënë që janë të zottë edhe me kordhë edhe me pëndë, edhe me trimëri, edhe me mënt e me dituri, e Shqipëria ka nxjerrë shumë njerës të çquar' e me nam të math, po nonjë nga ta s'ka punuarë për Shqipërit' e cila ka mbeturë gjithënjë e varfërë e e padëgjuarë, e me djemt' e saj mburenë të tjerë vende e të tjerë kombe. 
Është ndodhurë një shqiptar i zoti të ngjallnjë Ejgyptënë e të bënjë prej këti vendi të humbur' e të prishurë, si ish atëherë, një vënt të pasur e të ndrituarë, si është sot. Një Mehmet-Ali, shqsipëtar i pamësuarë u ndoth i zoti të shpëtonjë kështu një vënt të huaj e të largë, po kurrë një shqipëtar s'është ndodhurë t'i bënjë Shqipërisë një të mirë të këtillë.
P'andaj duke mbaruarë këtë fjalë, themi prapë me hidhërim zëmre që: Shqipëtarëtë kanë punuarë gjithëmonë për botënë e jo kurrë për vetëhe. Vetëm një Skënderbe ka punuarë, në kohërat e shkuara për Shqipërinë e vetëm ay është me të vërtetë mburje për Shqipërinë.

_Botuar më 1899_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Qysh janë sot shqiptarët?*

Sami FRASHËRI, 

Thamë më siprë që shqiptarëtë, duke rënë në duart të tyrqet, nukë hynë në kurth si e pandehninë, e nuk'u bënë ropt' e tyrqet, po shokët' e tyre, me të cilët bashkë hidheshin mi kombet e tjerë, rripnin e rrëmbeninë edhe ktheheshinë në vent të tyre ngarkuarë me gjë. Edhe Shqipëria ish e dlire e pothua me vetëhe.
Kaqë qint vjet shqipëtarëtë rojtnë kështu. Po kështu rojn edhe sot? Jo, Kurrë! Sot shqiptarëtë janë robër, të poshtuar, e t'unjurë, të shkelur' e të çpërndarë shumë më teprë se të tjerë kombe të Tyrqisë që janë më të poshtrërë nga greqtë, nga shqehtë, nga armenëtë edhe nga judhenjtë!
Tyrqia e ka ngriturë besënë nga shqipëtarëtë, nuk i beson e i vështron si anëmikë e si trathtorë, jo si shokë e si vëllezrë, si i vështronte qëmoti. Sot shqiptarëtë e mer ushtar, e mundon e e reh që të mësonjë gjuhën e ti, kërkon t'i mësonjë diturin' e luftësë, të cilënë ay vetë s'e di e të cilënë shqiptari e ka mësuarë duke thëthiturë qumbështit e s'ëmësë. Nuk' e mëson të gjorinë, po e mahit e e çpërmënt, e mer për tre vjet, e mban dhjetë vjet nën' armë lark shtëpis e lark mëmëdheut të ti, edhe qysh? Lakuriq, t'urëtë, të sëmurë, të varfërë! Në luftë e vë të vritetë kot; urdhëronjës i ti, q'është tyrk, i paditur' e i frikçimë, e fut në një **** nga s'deletë. I gjori shqipëtar, me gjithë këto, Lëfton lakuriq, e i urëtë e me armë të meta, Lëfton si dragua, e tregon trimërin'e ti e nderon tyrqit' e Tyrqinë. Po a i dihetë, a çpërblehetë për gjakt, që derth! Jo, kurrë! Ushtari shqipëtar, në mos vdektë në luftë, vdes nga sëmundjeja, nga të pangrënët e nga të pamveshurit. Nga ata që venë n'ushtëri fort të pake kthehenë në shtëpi të tyre. E urdhëronjës kush bëhetë? Gjithnjë tyrqitë; gjysmës' e ushtrisë së Tyrqisë janë shqipëtarë, po as një i njëqinttë i urdhëronjëset në Tyrqiu s'është shqipëtar.
Shqipëtarëtë, q'ishinë mësuarë të mos paguajnë gjë, tani janë futurë nën' aqë të rënda pagesa, sa s'mundinë të ngrenë krye. Tyrqitë, që janë zotërinjt, e tyre që pesëqint vjet e tëhu, s'u kanë mësuarë shqipëtarëvet, as punë, as mjeshtëri as dituri, po i kanë mësuarë të lëftonj; e të rrëmbejnë, tani përnjehrë duanë t'u marrënë armëtë e u thonë: paguani! E ku të gjejnë të gjorëtë që të paguajnë? S'kanë të hanë vetë. Ata shqipëtarë, që pakë kohë më parë ishin të mveshurë me rroba t'arta e të farkuarë me armë t'ergjënta e të lara, ata a të bijt e tyre janë sot lakuriq me një këmishë, që s'ka ku ta zërë qeni! Vete edhe zaptijeja e tahsildari, e ngre shkopn' e i rreh duke thirurë: pagoni! E ku të gjenj' i ziu që të paguanjë? Atëherë i shesinë kanë, dhinë, ç'të ketë edhe gjer në qiramidhet të shtëpisë! Shqipëtari të hajë dru për të paguarë! 0 ç'turp i math! 0 ç'e madhe e keqe! Mos e durofsh, 0 Perëndi!
Kështu është sot gjithë Toskëria edhe shumë vende të Gegërisë. Ca vende të Gegërisë, që kanë mbajturë armëtë e kanë qëndruarë në malet të tyre të rreptë, nukë janë shkelurë kaqë; nuk apënë ushtarë e s'paguajnë pagesa; po edhe këta rojnë si t'egërë pa nonjë qeveri, duke vrarë përditë në mest të tyre. Edhe këta po i ha varfërija, se s'kanë nonjë fitim edhe vendet e tyre janë të rjepur' e të varfërë. Me gjithë këto, edhe qeveri' e tyrkut ditë më ditë po i rrethon më s'afëri; rahënë t'u marinë armëtë, që t'i bëjnë edhe ata robër të poshtërë e të dobëtë e t'u ncjerrënë edhe lëkurënë!
Shqipëria që gjer dije qeverisësh e urdhërohesh prej shqipëtarësh, si e thamë më siprë, sot urdhërohet' e qeverisetë prej tyrqish të huaj e prej njerës të poshtër' e të panderçim, të cilëtë i blenë vëndetë në Konstantinopojë me të holla e vinë të rjepinë Shqipërin' e shqipëtarët, për të nxjerrë ato të holla që kanë dhënë edhe aqë të tjera që do të vjedhinë për vetëhe të tyre!
Shqipëria, sado q'ësht' e varfër' e e paditurë, ka njerës të zottë për të qeverisurë vendin e tyre, si e kanë qeverisurë kaqë kohë me nder e me të drejtë. Po këtyre shqiptarëve le që s'u epetë punë në Shqipëri, po as i lenë të shkelinë në mëmëdhet të tyre të dashurë! U apënë nga një copë bukë për të zënën gojënë e i mbajnë si skllef nëpër më të largët çipa t'Anadollit e t' Arabistanit! Veç nonjë trathëtor ku të gjendetë, ay është për nder! 

_Botuar në vitin 1899_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Punërat' e Përgjithçime*

Sami FRASHERI, 

Pas diturisë kujdes' e shqipëtarëvet e m'e madhe nevoj' e tyre do të jete për punërat' të pergjithçime, të cilatë do të sjellinë begati e pasje të madhe në Shqipëri. Udhëtë, udhët' e hekurta, limanetë, të hapurit' e lumenjet e kënetave, metaletë, pyjetë etj, janë më të nevojshimet' e më të vyerat' e punëravet, që do të bënjë Shqipëria, me të pasurë duart' e këmbëtë xgjidhurë. Udhëtë, për të cilat tani shqipëtarëtë paguajn' aqë sa muntte me to të farkohëshinë gjithë udhët' e Shqipërisë me ergjënt, munt të goditenë më fort me pakë ergjent prej një qeverije së drejtë e me nder e të punojnë njerëzit e kafshëtë pa rezik me të gjith' anëtë.
Një udh' e hekurtë të nisetë prej Manastiri e, si të shkonjë nga Korça, të ndahetë me dy dega, nga të cilatë njëra të sosetë në Prevezë duke shkuarë nëper Janinë, e tjatera të shkonjë në Berat e në Skenderbegas edhe s'andejmi të ndahetë prapë më dy për të sosurë njera në Vlorë, tjatra në Durrës, duke xgjaturë edhe një degë gjer n'Elbasan. Një tjatrë udhë nga Manastiri të shkonjë n'Ohri e s'andejmi, duke marrë anën e Drinit, një degë t'unjetë në Shkodrë e në Lesh; tjatra të shkonjë nga Prizreni e të bashkohetë në Ferizovik me udhët te madhe, që vet në Selanik e n'Avstri.
Këto urdhëra të hekurta edhe me ca degë të dyta mundane të mbarohenë pak kohë ndo prej shoqërije të huaj ndo prej Shqipërisë vetë me të marrë pakë hua e të sjellinë në vëndit një pasje e një qytetëri të madhe.
Pas udhëvet m'e para punë për të bërë, është Myzeqeja. Kjo fush' e gjerë është një magj' e madhe, që munt t'ushqenjë gjithë Shqipërinë e të nxjerr' edhe shumë drithë e të tjera gjerëra, po që të ndërtohetë si duhetë. Për të ndërtuarë kjo fushë, duhetë të hapenë lumenjtë, Semani, Lum' i Beratit, Devolli etj, si edhe Vjosa e Shkumbini, që rrjedhinë nëpër anët të saj. Këta lumenj duhetë të thellohenë e t'u bëhenë mure, tek duhetë, që të mos përndahetë ujët e tyre nëpër fushët. Atëherë munt t'u bëhenë edhe ca dyerë e vija që të hapen' e të mbyllenë e me të cilatë të ujitetë gjithë fusha. Atëherë do të mundane të përthahenë edhe kaqë këneta e moçale, në të cilat qëndron ujët' e teprë në verë e prish edhe erën' e gjithë vendit duke qelburë; edhe në dimërë do të shpëtonjë gjith' ajo fushë nga të qenetë një kënet' e paprerë e mbyturë n'ujë. Myzeqeja do të bëhetë një ar' e gjer' e e gjatë e cila, me qenë nën'ujë e me të pasurë një dhe fort pallor, do të bëhetë një Egjypt' e dytë. Bregoret' e Mvzeqesë munt të mbulohenë me vreshta e me ullinj; edhe luadhër' e saj munt t'ushqejnë kuaj e bagëti, sa të mbushinë jo vetëm Shqiperinë po edhe Evropënë.
Të hapurit' e limanit të Durrësit, liman i gjer' e i bukurë n'anët të veriut të këtij qyteti, të cilënë Sulltan Mehmeti e ka mbyllurë me padituri të ti për të mos hyrë aniet' e veneçanëvet, të hapurit' e grykës së këtij limani edhe të thelluarët' e të brëndësmit do ta bënjë këtë qytet të përsëritetë si ka qenë një herë qëmoti e të bëhetë një Trijest' e dytë a një tjatrë Selanik. Edhe shumë të tjerë limane munt të hapen' e të qërohenë nëpër anët t'Adriatikut, si Butrintoja etj, e shume skela me tregëti të madhe të çpikene e të venë mbarë.
Një shoqëri vaporësh munt të ngrihetë e të punonjë vapore nëpër skelat të Shqipërisë edhe gjer në Trijeste, në skelat t'Italisë e të Greqisë. Vapore e anie mund të punojnë edhe nëpër këneta të Shkodrësë, t'Ohrisë, të Prespësë etj, si edhe në ca nga lumenjtë, që do të hapenë.
Gjithë këto punëra si edhe pyjet' e metaletë do të vështohenë prej ministrës së punëravet të përgjithçime. Çdo pyll do të ndahetë me disa ngastra edhe, gjer sa të vinjë radha të pritetë gastr' e funditë, gastra q'u pre të parenë herë, do të jet' e arrirur për sërish; e kështu gjithnjë do të pritete lëndë nga pyjet edhe kurrë pyjetë do të mos mbarohenë, po do të përsëriten' e të jenë kurdo të lulëzuarë. Metaletë do të kërkohenë nëpër të gjith' anët të Shqipërisë e të nxirenë kudo të gjendenë.
Edhe mjeshtërite e tregëtija si edhe bujqësija e bagëtija do të kenë kujdesën' e kësaj minister, e cila do të përkujdesetë të vejë mbarë, në çdo vent ajo mjeshtëri, në të cilët jane mësuarë vendësitë; leshi, liri, pambuku, mëndafshi, hekuri, druri t'arrihet' e të punohetë sa të mundetë me tepërë, që të mos ketë Shqipëria aqë shumë nevojë të sjellë nga këto së jashtësmi.

_Botuar më 1899_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Qytetëri e grekëve*

Sami FRASHERI. 

Thamë në Fletoret që shkoj ç’është qytetaria, ku është çpikurë më parë edhe qysh ka qenë qytetëri e kombeve të vjetërë t’Asis’e t’Afrikësë. Në atë fjalë kishim taksurë’ të bëjmë fjalë veçan edhe për të tri qytetërit’ e pastajme, do-me-thënë për qyteërit të Grekret të Arapëvet edhe të Evropijanëvet. Të zëmë nga qytetëri e Grekret që është m’e vjetra, po thua aqë e vjetërë sa qytetërit’e moçime që zumë ngoje në Fletoret tjatërë.
Qytetëri e Grekret nuk ngjan me qytetërit’ e Babilonaset e të Asyrjanëvet a të Egjypjanëvet, të cilat ishinë si një foshnj’ e shtënë nga barku i s’ëmës pa arriturë, po ish një qytetëri e vërtetë me gjithë degat të diturisë. Këtë qytetëri nuk’ e dimë nëpër erë e nëpër mjergullë si ato të tjerat, po e kemi të gjallë, në mos në punë, nëpër kartëra të shkruara prej njerës të asaj kohe. Kjo qytetëri është far’ e qytetëris’së Arapëvet, në kohra të mesme edhe e asaj s’Evropjanëvet të-sotmë.
Nukë dotë heqimë mundim të madh për të treguarë ku ndodhet vend’ i këtij kombi që u ndritua që kaq moti me kaq dituri edhe qe mëndj’e-tyre çkëlqen edhe sot e këtë ditë brenda në qyteëri të kombeve t’Evropësë. Këtë vent, Grekërinë e kemi aq afërë sa s’ka njeri të mos e dijë. Për të marë vesh qysh është çpikur’e qysh ka vajturë mbrodh qytetaria në Grekëri, duhet të hedhim një herë sytë n’istorit t-saj e ta zëmë që nga krej.
Në një kohë shumë të vjetërë, të cilënë historia s’apin dot ta zërë fill e-tërë Grekëria ishte vend’i stërgjyshëvet tanë, i Ilirëvet a të Lirëvet, si thuheshin atëherë Shqipëtarëtë. Më pastaj erdh një komp tjatërë prej Asije në Grekëri edhe ca nga njerëzit’që gjeti atje i përhapi duke përzjerë me të tjerëtë e duke bërë Grekretë. Po me të qenë që stërgjysre të tanë ishin më të qytetuarë, ky komb’i ri mori besënë e atyre edhe gjuh’e tyre u bë e përzierë prej të dy gjuhëvet. Vendi që u mbet këtyre ish shumë i-mirë për të qytetuarë, se u ndoth i-rethuarë me det me shumë pellgje për anija e me të qënë përtej vendeve të-qytetuarë’e të pasurë, si Asi’e-Vogël, si Syria e Finiqi, si Egjypta etj.
Vërtet pas hkuanë shumë kohë, Grekretë zunë të njiheshin me kombet e Azisë, edhe ngjan që të ken’ardhurë shumë botë prej Finiqi e prej Egjypte e të jenë përzjerë me Grekretë, se në gjuhët greqisht gjendenë shumë fjalë të gjuhëvet simite, të cilat as në gjuhët tënë që është mëm’e saj as në gjuhërat të-tjera të fëmijësë arjane nukë dukenë. Si do të jetë puna, Grekretë fituan shumë nga të përzjerët’ e nga të bërë tregti me kombet e-përtej-detshime.
Gjer sa që erth një fenikas, që e quanin Kadhmo, as Grekrët as të-tjerëtë kombe t’Evropësë nuk dininë se ç’dotë thotë shkruarj’ e këndim; Kadhmua, i-cili duket se nuk erth vetëmë po me shumë shokë si thamë më sipërrë, u mësoj Grekërvet shkronjat’e vendit të ti me të cilat edhe këta zun’ e shkruanin gjuhën’e tyre. Kjo është jurma e parë që bënë n’udhë të qytetërisë.
Në ato kohëra edhe të tjerë njerës prej Asije a që kishin qënë n’Asi, si Orfeu nga Thraqi e si Foroneu nga Egjypta suallë nga Grekëri ca dituri e ca mësime, të-cilatë këta pas zakonit t’asaj kohe i përzjenë me besëtë. Një tjatërë asias që thuhesh Mino u hodh në Kretë, e s’andejmi u tregoj Grekrët gjyqn’ e qeverinë e vëndit. Disa qinde vjet Grekret’u muarë me këtë dituri, duke shpënë ato sa mbar’e më mbarë, duke ndërtuarë gjuhën’e tyre e duke nxjerrë vjershëtarë si Omir’e si Isodhnë (Esiodi-A.K). Po kurrë nukë thanë se mjaft dimë, edhe me të diturë që n’Asi e n’Egjyptë ish dituria e qytetaria m’e tepërë, gjithë t’urtët’e-tyre, përpara se të bëjn’a të shkruajnë gjë, vinin një herë rotullë Asis’së Vogël, Syrisë e Egjyptësë.
Solloni që vuri n’Athinë një nom fort të mirë, me të cilënë i vu themel gjithurdhërisë (dhimokratisë), e bëri Athinënë të quhet kërthiz’ e Grekërisë edhe ms’i gjithë botës së qytetëruar t’asaj kohe, qe rotulluarë nëpër Asi e pat par’edhe Egjyptënë.
Të-parët’e të urtëvet Grekre nukë kanë dalë brenda në Grekëri, po në mes të Grekrëvet që gjendeshin nëpër anët të detit t’Asis’së Vogëlë e nëpër nisit që janë përkunduell atyre anëvet. Se ata kishin më tepërë të bëninë me kombet’e-qytetuarë t’Asisë. Kështu Thaliu m’i par’i të urtëvet Grekre që nga Asi e-Vogëlë edhe atje e ngriti shkollën’ e ti, pastaj mësonjësit’e ti u-përhapnë nëpër Grekëri e gjithë ku ndodheshin Grekre.
Gjer në kohët e Thaliut gjithë dituritë, që kishin sjellë prej Asije a që kishinë çpikurë Grekretë, ishinë të përzjera me besët e tyre. Këto dituri vetëmë mëndj’e të holluar’e të urtëvet mundte t’i çpleksnjë e t’i qëronjë nëpër mes të përrallave të besës s’asaj kohe. Po sot kupëtohetë fort kthillëtë që ato përrallat’e asaj bese, që bot’ e poshtërme u besonte e u falesh pa kuptuar, kishin rënjënë në një urtësi të lartë t’ardhurë prej Persije, prej Hindi e prej Egjypte.
I-pari Thaliu e çqeu cipën e besësë që mbulonte urtësinë edhe tregoj urtësinë lakuriq e të bukurë si është. Veç q’e ndau urtësinë nga bes’e atëhershime po edhe e tregoj fare të-ndryshme nga ajo besë. Kjo urtësi kish për rënjë besimnë me një shpirt të përgjithçime, me një fuqi të pa-ançime me një fjalë, me një Perëndi e nukë më shumë, si besonin’ atëhere Grekrëtë. Që edhe kjo rëfen që ajo urtësi që e-ardhurë prej Asije, e e çkulurë që nga rez’e maleve Malajë, tek besohesh që herësh një Perëndi. Nga mësonjësit’e Faliut Anaksagora është m’i ndjeshmi që ka ndihurë shumë për të shpënë diturin’e mjeshtërit e ti më përpara e për të ndarë atë nëpër botë. 
Më pas doli Pitagora, i cili veç që e çqojti më tepërë diturinë e pa-lënttë, po cepiku edhe shumë të vërteta për dhemasënë edhe i vuri themel kësaj diturije e-cila është dor’ e djath’ e qytetërisë. Mësonjësit’ e Pitagorësë qenë të shumë edhe u përhapnë nëpër gjith’anët. Sado që Grekrët’ e atëhershimë për të mbuluarë brsën e-tyre nga dijat e-ra të këtyre të cilat’i shihninë kundra besësë, i ndoqnë e i përzunë duke vrar’ e duke therurë ata q’u binin në dorë, po shumë prej syresh shpëtuanë, edhe diturit’e tyre jan’edhe sot të gjalla.
Të marëtë sado të vrasin’ e të therinë, i ndoqnë e i përzunë duke vrar’e duke therurë ata q’u binin në dorë, po shumë prej syresh shpëtuanë, edhe diturit’e tyre jan’edhe sot të gjalla.
Të marëtë sado të vrasin e të therinë t’urtëtë, kurë të dituritë s’mundënë prej të paditurët, edhe kurë egërsia e përallatë s’qendrojnë dot kundruall dituris’e urtësisë. P’andaj, me gjithë këto shtrëngime që tregonte besa, urtësia nuk po mbytesh po sa vinte po shtohesh e me të gjith’anëtë po çfaqeshinë njerës t’urtë që çpikninë gjërra të pa-ditura gjer m’atëherë.
Gjer më një kohë duket urtësi e grekrëvet e marë prej Asij, pastaj t’urtët’e këti vendi çpiqninë gjërra që Asia e Egjyta s’ngjan t’i ketë diturë kurë. Hipokrati në nisit ku vuri themel shërimit, të tjerë t’urtë shkruanë si cili do për një degë të diturisë. Shkronjësit e vjerëshëtorëtë në këto kohëra patnë ariturë shumë lartë. Liri e qeveris’ së tyre u epte dorë të flisnin çpenguarë, me këtë ndihmë kishin dalë shumë gjuhë-bukurë e shumë shkronjës të vërtetë të cilëvet shkronjat u këndohen edhe sot e kësaj dite me çudi si Herodoti, si Tuqididi, si Dhemosdheni, etj. Me nj’anë tjatërë bes’e tyre që s’para kihesh me sy t’urtëvet, ish shumë e përdorshme për vjershëtorëtë edhe më tepërë për ata që shkruanin vjersha për theatre. Edhe theatr’e tyre që kish vajturë shumë mbarë edhe istori e-tyre që përzjente njerës e perëndirra, edhe trimëri e-tyre e zakonet i kanë bërë vjershëtorët’ e-tyre që janë edhe sot pa shokë, si Omiri, si Euripidi, si Sofokliu, etj.
Sokrati është i dyti pas Pitagorës që përhapi diturinë në Grekëri. Sado që ky vetë nuk shkroj me dorë të ti, po fjalët’e ti ndezë mëndjet e mësonjëset të ti, edhe urtësi e-ti duketë në shkronjat të Platonit e të Aristotelit. Këta të dy të urtë të mëdhenj e ngritnë fort lart diturinë, duke shkruarë veçan për cilëndo nga degët e saj. Shkronjat e këtyre më tepërë se një mijë vjet kanë qënë drit’e gjithë kombeve të qytetuarë pas të cilave kanë vajturë mijëra të urtë, edhe sot e kësaj dite s’janë të-pëlqyera. Po dituri e këtyre nuk para u vjejti grekrëvet, se goditi afër fundit të qytetëris’së tyre, e cila nënë urdhrit të Aleksandrit të Madh e të trashëgonjëset ti, me gjithë që aty që përkujdesës e mburonjës e përhapës i diturisë, u veshk, edhe pataj nën urdhrit të Romanëvet erdhi në vendit të saj, edhe sot ron me Itoritë e në të tjera shkronja të pavdekura të tyre. Koha që ndriti më tepërë qyteëri e Grekrëvet, aqë në dituri sa edhe në mejshtëri, qe koh’e Perikliut, do-me-thënë koha në të cilënë krye i gjithëurdhërisë s’Athinës ishte Perikliu. Atëherë Athina ish Paris i asaj kohe me gjithë bukuritë që mundte të bënte dor’e njeriut. Mejshtëri e kthisërisë ish tëholluarë fort edhe të gdhendurit e gurit e të bërët e agalmavet kish ariturë në një shkallë që sot Evropjanëntë, me gjithë atë qytetëri, s’mundinë ta arrijnë. 
Qytetëri e Grekrëvet u çfanit prej Grekërije, po nukë humbi, e shkornjat’e tyre ndodhenë të shumat si edhe shumë nga punërat e mjeshtëris’së tyre, edhe istori e-tyre ësht’ aq’ e diturë, sa me të mbyllurë sytë i shohëmë të gjallë.
Qytetëri e Grekrevet të-vjetërë s’u shua, po flejti shumë kohë nënë një hije të dëndurë t’egërsis’ e të paditjesë, gjer sa e gjetn’ e e ndezë përpara Arapëtë edhe më pastaj Evropjanëtë, si do ta shohëmë.

_Botuar më 1884_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Qytetëri e evropianëvet*

SAMI FRASHERI, 

Qytetëritë që treguamë gjer tani, duke vënë radhazi me qytetërin’ e Evropjanëvet, janë si foshnja të dështuara kundreq njerëzve t’ariturë; po, me të qënë në ç’do gjë q’është m’e par’e m’e vjetërë ësht’ edhe m’e rënd’ e m’e-vjejturë‘ si e çpikurë prej mos qenje, edhe ato qytetëri janë të vjejtura e u bëjënë nder atyre q’i kanë pasurë. Ne vështrofshimë mirë e të mendohemi thellë, kupëtojëmë qe qytetaria rënjën e ka në kohëra fort të vjetra e të haruara në fund t’erësirës së motit; ay që gjeti të parënë herë qysh mbillet e koretë gruri, qysh tiret [në] avlemendetë leshi, etj, ay vuri gurin e parë të qytetërisë; q’atëher’ e tëhu qytetëria ka vajturë gjithënjë përpara herë me vrap e herë ngadalë. Qytetëria është një e-pandarë, po ata q’e kanë ruajtur’ e q’e kanë ritur e xbukuruarë kanë qenë në ç‘do kohë të tjerë; herë ka rënë në dorë të një kombi, herë në dorë të një tjatri, nga një herë ka qen’ e-vrejtur’ e-veniturë, po kurë s’ka qën’ e shuar fare; edhe me të qënë që të-parëtë kanë qënë kurdo mjeshtrit’ e mësonjësit’ e të-pastajmët, ç’do qytetëri m’e pastajme ka pasurë qënë m’egër’ e m’e plotë nga m’e para, sikundre që qytetëri e Grekërvet, ish shumë m’e-mbarë nga qytetërit’ e kombevet të-vjetërë t’Asis’e t’Egjyptësë edhe qytetëri e Arabëvet m’e mbarë nga Grekret, kështu edhe qytetëri e Evropjanëvet është m’e mbarë nga të-tëra të shkuaratë. 
Dy gjëra e çquajnë më tepërë qytetërin’ e Evropjanëvet nga qyetërit’ e vjetëra: e para që është m’e lentte se ato; e dyta q’është m’e-përgjithçime e m’e përhapurë. Vërtet qytetërit e-vjetëra ishinë më tepër me fjalë se me punë; kishinë vivlla të-shuma e të mbëdha të shkruara me mendim të-thellë, po s’para kishinë punëra të-lentta që dukeshinë në shesh; nuk munt të themi se s’kishinë mjeshtëri e punëra të dorësë, nga të-cilatë ca gjenden edhe sot edhe njeri s’mund t’i bënjë dot; po ato punëra bëheshinë me dorë, me shumë mundim, në shumë kohë edhe ishinë të rralla e të-shtrenjta. Për të punuar s’kishinë përveç duart e skllevët të cilët i mbanin nënë një robëri të keqe edhe më shumë i vininë të punojënë me hekura në këmbë e në qafë. Për të punuarë tregërinë, s’kishinë përveç krahët’e dobët të kafshëvet edhe anijat që prisininë erënë për të ecurë. 
Dituritë në kohërat e vjetëra kishinë vajturë shumë përpara, po nuk’aqë sa apënë pemë, pemënë po e apënë sot. 
Fuqi e avullit e cila bënë të ecinë anijatë edhe të marënë në pakë kohë udhë shumë të-gjatë, e cila bën të ecuritë mi udhë të hekurtë me një çpëjtim për të çuditurë, heq barë që s’e heqinë dot njëmij kuaj, e e-shpije në një ditë në vent që me kuajt s’vihetë në dy javë, e cila bën që një kazan me ujë edhe ca copa hekurë të bëjënë në një ditë me të-madhe lehtësi pune që s’e bëjënë dot qinda njerës në shumë kohë; fuqi e avullit, thashë, që bën gjithë këto çudi, edhe fuqi elektrtikut i cili bën të fluturuarët’e fjalësë në një çast nga një an’e dheut m’anë tjatërë, e i-cili ditë më ditë po tregon punëra më tepër’ e më tepërë për të çuditurë, edhe i-cili një ditë do të zërë vendin e avullit; avulli e elektriku, them, edhe më shumë të tjera gjerra të këtilla, që s’u kishinë ardhurë fare në ment të vjetërët këto e bëjënë qytetërin’ e sotme të jetë e-lentt’e vërtetë e të shquhetë nga qytetërit’ e vjetëra. 
Të gjendurit’e shtypshkronjësë është një nga më të mëdhat’e 

udhëvet që kanë shpënë përpara qytetërin’e sotme. Qemoti vivllatë shkruheshinë me dorë në shumë kohë, me shumë mundim, ishinë foto të rrala e të shtrenjta, që s’muntninë t’il kishinë përveç të psuritë, edhe më të shumatë ishinë të lathitura. Sot shtypshkronja shkel sa-kaqë-herë mijëra e qindëra mijërash vivlla, i përhap nëpër gjithë anët’te dheut e i bën të shiten aqë lirë sa të muntnjë t’i marë kushdo edhe t’i këndonjë me lehtësi të madhe. Shtypëshkronja e bëri diturinë të dalë nga duart’e të-pakëve e të përhapetë në për gjithë botënë ...
Qysh edhe kur u qytetëruanë Evrjpjanëtë të themi edhe mi këtë dy fjalë. Në kohëratë që kompet’ e Asis’ e t’Egjyptësësë ishinë të ndrituarë me një qytetëri të-mjaft si për ato kohë, edhe më pastaj kur vetëtinte qytetëria n’Athinë e së andejmi ndritte gjithanë anët rotull detit, n’ato kohëra Evropa ishte e’egër’; kombet’e Germanis’e të Francësë roninë nëpër stepa gjymësë-lakuriq si gjithë kombet’e egërë. Në këtë istori të shkurtërë të qytetërisë nuk zumë ngoje fare gje më tani emërinë‘e Romanëvet. Ky komp i-madh që vu ndënë vetëhe të-shumën’e botësë që dihesh atëherë, bëri shumë punëra të mbëdha, ca të lëvduara e ca të palëvduara, me të-cilatë është mbushurë istoria; po ndonjë qytetëri s’diherë me emërit të-tyre. Këta nukë qenë njerës të pa-qytetëruarë, po me të që gjithë mendjen’e fuqin’e tyre e kishinë vënë në luftë e në ushtëri, nuk’u menduanë a nukë muntnë të bënin një qytetëri mevetëhe, edhe ranë pas qytetëris’së Grekërvet. Sado që gjuhën’e-tyre e shkruaninë edhe e shpunë shumë përpara, diturit’e-tyre i kishinë në gjuhëtë Greqisht. P’andaj qytetëri e romanëve munt të nëmërohetë një copë nga qytetëri e Grekërvet, si edhe qytetëri e Maqedonaset e Aleksandrionjët e nukë një qytetëri e ç’quarë në vetëhe. 
Romanëtë eçuanë Evropën’e veriut e të perëndimit edhe e muarë nënë pushtetë të tyre i dhanë gjuhën’e-tyre, edhe kaqë qint vjet e-tër;Evropa s’kish tjetërë gjuhë për të shkruar’e për të kënduarë përveç Latinishtenë, gjuhën’e Romanëvet. 
Më pastaj u çkulë disa kombe të-egërë prej anëvet të veriut t’Evropës’e t’Asisë e u-hodhë përmi të gjth’anët’e Evropësë. Romanëtë që kishinë humburë vendet e Asis’e të Afrikësës, humpnë edhe Evropënë, edhe ata kombet’e-egërë si Hunëtë, Vandalëtë, Gotëret’etj. e mbuluanë të-tër’Evropënë. Atëhere u bë një nat’e thellë e erëtë, mbretëronte padia edhe egërsia, njerëzitë ishinë të-ndarë me dy, ca me duar të hekurta që vrisnin’e prisnin’ e rëmbeninë si muntninë‘e ca në hekura nënë zgjedhë që rënkoninë e nënë një skllavëri të keqe punoninë si kafshë e s’urdhëronin gjekafshë. 
Me këtë mënyrë qe Evropa kur duall’Arabëtë, u hodhë nga Afria, e zunë Spanjën’e Portugalinë edhe gjysmënë‘e Francësë, si e thamë në fjalët që bëmë përpara kësaj. Kombet’e e-gërë q’urdhëroninë Evropënë, me të qënë më të-poshtërë nga ata që kishinë nënë urdhërit të-tyre, muarë gjuhën’ edhe besën’ e këtyre edhe u përzienë me ta. Roma mbretëronte prapë mi gjith’Evropënë, po nukë me fuqi as me dituri, vetëmë me besë. Fuqi e besësë u bashkua me fuqin’e egërsisë edhe bënë një kohë të hekurit e të erësisë. Dituri e grekërvet të-vjetërë edhe e atyre Romanëve ish fare e-paditurë n’Evropë, edhe emëri i këtyre kombeve ziresh ngojë me merzi si emër’i të pabesë e i kombeve të mallkuarë. 
Qytetëri e Arabëvet, në të cilëtë ish përtëriturë dituri e Grekërvet të vjetër vetëtinte me një dritë të çquarë në Spanjë, në Siqeli edhe nëpër gjithë anët të detit përkundreq Evropësë, po besa e padia u kish verbuarë sytë Evropësë, po besa e padia u kish verbuarë sytë Evropjanëvet, edhe kur ndodhesh nonjë që të vinte të mësonte diturit’e Arabëvet, priftëria e diqte të gjallë duke i marë për magistricë. 
Më së fundi Arapëtë u pushtuanë në Spanjë, edhe priftëria dogji bashkë me njerëzitë gjithë vivllat’e tyre, e nga gjith’ajo qytetëri s’mbet as një shkëndijë ... Evropjanëtë, duke vajtur’e duke ardhurë n’Egjypt’e në Syri për të luftuarë suallë n’Evropë shumë gjëra të-vjejtura të-bëra prej arapëvet me shumë mjeshtëri. Tregëtarët’e Venetisë e të Gjenovësë me të parë këto plaçka, zunë të bënin një tregëti të-paprerë me Syrin’e me Egjyptënë. Pas tregëtisë erth edhe dituria; shkronjat’e Avisenit, të Albugazit e të tjerë të diturë arabë zunë të ktheheshinë në latinishte, edhe të mësohenë kaqë kohë nëpër gjithë shkollat’ e Evropës. Nga shkronjat e Arabëvet Evropjanëtë mësuanë edhe emërat e shkronjavet të Grekëvet të-vjetërë. Mëpastaj ku u muarë Kostantinopoja, shumë Grekër’ ikën’ e vanë nëpër anët e Italisë, e u mësuanë Evropjanëvet shkronjat e Grekërvet të vjetërë. 
Kështu zunë Evropjanëtë të ndritoheshinë me dituri, po shumë kohë s’bënë dot një gjurmë më tej diturivet t’arabëvet. Galileja, Kepleri, Koperniku, Neftoni e të-tjeër të diturë të-mbëdhenj e hodhë këtë shteg edhe e zgjeruanë shumë diturinë duke gjeturë shumë të vërteta përmi diturit të qjejet e të mathimatikavet. 
Në vendet të gjuhës latinishte cilido komp zu të shkruajë gjuhën’ e tij; kjo edhe çpikje e shtypshkronjësë bënë të përhapetë përnjërheshë dituria nëpër gjithë njerëzit’e kombevet; çpikjet’e gjendjetë zunë t’arrinjënë njëra pas tjetërës. Priftëria e kisha u ndejti shumë kohë kurndreq e i tëmeronte ata që përpiqeshin për të diturit. Më në fund arinë filozofë të mëdhenj si Volteri, Rusoj, Dekarti edhe shumë të-tjerë të-cilëtë i hapnë udhë mendimit të pa-penguarë edhe e muntnë për gjithë jetënë priftërinë edhe i hapnë udhë të-gjerë dituris’e qytetërisë, në të cilënë qytetëria po vete sa mbar’e e më mbarë edhe po përhapetë ditë me ditë nëpër gjithë anët’e dheut, e po shtohet’ e zgjerohetë. 
Kjo qytetëri e-vertetë, e-përgjithshime, e-përjetshime, e-pavdekurë. Si lum ata kombe që janë ndrituarë a që përpiqenë të ndritohenë me këtë qytetëri.

_Botuar më 1885_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*"Dituria"* 

Sami FRASHERI, 

Dituria është që e bën njerinë të quhet njeri e të çquhetë nga të gjithë kafshët'e- tjera, të cilatëë lëvizin dhe ecin'e han'e pinë edhe ato si edhe njeriu. Sa do mënt të tepër të ketë njeriu nukë munt kurrë të dijë prej vetiu gjithë të vërtetat dhe gjithë ç'i duhetë të dijë as me të dëgjuar'e me të parë munt të bëhetë njeri i - diturë, as edhe me të vuarë, se jet' e njeriut ësht' e-pakë. Gjithë ç'kanë mundurë të mësojnë, të kupëtojnë a të çpikinë, njerëzit që kanë shkruar për - mi dhet përpara nesh që nga mijëra vjet e tëhu, gjithë ç'ka ngjarë, gjithë ç'është bërë e gjithë ç'janë munduarë njerës të urtë e me mënt tepërë, gjithë ç'kanë par'e ç'kanë vuar' ata që kanë vuajturë në-për vende larg'e të-pa-di-turë, me nj fjalë gjithë çka ngjarë në jetët, gjithë ç'ka çpikur'a mbledhur njeriu dhe gjithë ç;ka gjeturë në natyrat, të gjitha janë të shkruara dhe këto bëjnë të diturin'e njeriut, e - cila s'fitohetë për-veçse nëmësim. Pr'andaj, munt të themi se dituria është mësimi, edhe i pa-mësuari s'munt kurrë të jet'i-diturë. I mësuari di ç'është bërë që nga krej i jetës'e tëhu; di ç'ka mbi dhet e nënë dhet, di ç'është dheu, çështë qielli, ç'është natyra, ç'është vetë, di ç'do që munt të dihet, edhe kupton ç'do që munt të kopëtohetë. I pamësuari s'di përveç ç'sheh me sy e ç'dëgjon me veshë; për atë jeta niset edhe soset me gjalljet të ti, nuk di as ç'është bërë me parë tij,as çmunt të bëhetë ps tij; për atë dheu ësht' aqë sa e sheh ay edhe qielli ashtu siç e sheh ay: 
Pleqtë tanë thoshin " mos pyet të mësuarënë, po të vuarënë". Ajo fjalë ishte e-drejtë për atë kohë, në të cilënë mësimi e dituria nuk ish tjatërë gjë për-veç mësimi i besësë a shumë shumë.e i nonjë gjuhe të huaj. Po të jetashtu, vërtet mësimi nukë zë dot vendin e vuajtjes, po sot në ditë tënë mësimi e dituria janë shumë më të gjera e më të forta se ç'pandeheshin atë-herë. Sot për sot nëpër vendet e qytetuarë dituria është si djellë që mbulon me dritat e me shkëndiat të ti gjithë ç'është, e s'lë errësirrë gjëkunt. Mësimi në ato vende nuk është vetëmë për besët, as vetëmë për të mësuarë gjuhë, po për të ndritunë mëndjenë me ç'do farë diturie. Gjithë ç'mësohetë sot është shkruar nga njerës jo vetëm të diturë por edhe të vuarë. Sot nuk ka neri m'i vuarë se i-mësuari, se ay di' jo vetëmë ç'ka vuarë vetë, po edhe ç'kanë vuarë mijëra njerës përpara tij. Për dy gjëra i duhet njeriut dituria. E para të marrë vesh e të kuptojë gjithë ç'i sheh syri, ç'i dëgjon veshi, ç'i zë dora, ç'i shkel këmba edhe gjithë ç'i vjen ndër mënt; të dije se ç'është, ç'ka qenë, ç'dotë bëhetë, ku është, nga ka ardhurë, ku do të vejë. E dyta, të muntnjë të fitojë sa më tepërë e të ronjë sa më mirë, jo vetëmë duke u bërë shkronjës a nënurdhrës, po më tepërë e të ronjë sa më mirë, jo vetëm duke u bërë shkronjës a nënurdhrës, po më tepërë duke nxjerrë nga dheue nga natyra gjëra të vjejtura, me të cialtë edhe ay edhe gjithë njerëzia të mundinë të bëjnë shumë punëra, e duke gjeturë ç'do farë udhe e çdo farë lehcije, për të vajturë njerëzia sa mbar' e më mbarë. Mundimë të themi që e par'e këtyre dy shërbimeve, që pret njeriu nga dituria, ësht' e pa-lënttë, e dyta e lenttë. Vërtet njeriu është mbrujturë me një natyrë, e cila e ç'pon të kërkonjë, të pyesë e të dojë të marrë vesh ç'do gjë, do të dijë jo vetëmë ç'i duhet, po edhe ç'do gjë; do të dijë vetëmë për të diturë. Këtu është çquarj' e njeriut nga kafshët e tjera; po i varfëri njeriu i paditurë është mësuarë të mos pyesë e të mos kërkonjë shumë gjerra që duhesh t'i pyette e t'i kërkonte më parë se çdo gjë. Kur shohim një njeri që shkon udhësë, na ha zëmëra e pyesim e të mos dimë se na vetë, ç'jemi, nga kemi ardhur e ku do të vemi? Qysh të mos dimë ç'kemi brenda në trup tënë, si jemi gjallë, ç'është ky gjak që punon nëpër rembat e trupit tënë, si shohëmë, si dëgjojmë? Qysh të mos pyesim pse bëhetë natë, pse hapetë dita, ç'është dielli, ç'janë këta yj, ç'është ky shi që bije pika-pika, nga vjen gjëmimi, nga del vetëtima, nga bije rufeja? Si cilido, kur ka qenë foshnje, me të zënë të flasë, më parë se ç'do gjë, këto ka pyeturë, po duke parë se të mëdhenjtë qeshinë me këto pyetje të ti, e duke marë vesh që as s'i dininë, është mësuarë edhe ay ti shoh e të mos i pyesë, t'i dëgjonj e të mos i dijë. Dituria vetëmë munt të përgjigjetë me gjithë këto pyetje, të përgjigjetë duke rëfyerë ç'do gjë. Kjo është njëra faqe e diturisë. Të vimë në faqet tjatrë, në anët të lentë,si thamëmë sipër. Dituria sot i duhet ç'do neriu, jo vetëmë që të muntnjë të shkruanjë a të këndonjë një kartë a të mbledhë pesë numura, si pandehesh më parë, më parë, jo vetëmë që ti tregonjë gjithë të vërtetat, si thamë më siprë, po edhe që ndihnj'e e ti aëpë dorënë në punët që do të punonjë për të rojturë. Edhe bujku që lëron arënë, edhe bariu që ruanë bagatinë, dhe ç'do punëtor që bën një punë, ka nevojë për dituri, sepse i tregon një mijë urdhëra për të punuarë më leht'e më mirë e për të fituarë më tepërë. Qytetëria i ka holluarë aq punërat sa dor' e-ashpërë dhe mëndj' e-pa gdhendur'e të pa-diturit nuk mund të punonjë gjë të pëlqyerë. Në qytetëri' të-sotme nuk janë vetëmë mësonjëtoretë për të dhënë dritë botësë po janë çpikurë edhe shumë udhëra të-tjera, me të cilat u epet dritë edhe atyre që s'kanë vërsën (moshën) e të vajturit në mësonjëtore, tregohen' edhe shumë të vërteta të cilat s'mësohenë dot në mësonjëtore sa duhet. Një nga këto urdhra janë edhe fletoretë që flasënë për dituri , si edhe kjo kjo Drita, e-cila do të flasë për ç'do farë diturie, në mënyrë që të ëmbëlsohet prej saj, i-madhi e i-vogëli edhe secili do të gjenjë brenda, në të një gjë që t'i vlenjë që diç t'i mësonjë a t'a xbavitnjë.

_Botuar në vitin 1884_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

_Permbledhje nga vepra :Shqiperia c'ka qene,c'eshte, e cdo te behet ?
Autori : Sami Frasheri
_
... Nje komb i vjeter, me i vjetri i kombeve te Evropes,Pellazget e qemocem te mbajtur e te qendruar qe prej mijera vite ne roberi ishin, nje komb kaq i vjeter e me gjithese kesaj fort i ri, qe tani po ze te lulezoje per te paren here,nje komb trim e i zoti me nje koke e me nje balle, qe s'i ka askush tjeter, me nje gjuhe te gjere e te plote, te bukur e te lehte, qe e meson qe ne gjirin e nenes, nje komb te tille, kush mund ti dale kuner, e kush mund t'i shkoje perpara ?

O burrani, o Shqipetare! Nqs duam e nqs perpiqemi do te jemi nje nga me te miret e nga me te ndriturit e kombeve te Evropes qe te na kene zili gjithe bota. O burrani! Te mos na mbuloje gjumi i mefshtesise e ti paditurise, sepse nqs rrime keshtu ,jemi te humbur.Oh! Sa me dhimbje e madhe e sa turp i rende te humbase sot,ne kete kohe qe edhe me te dobetit e kombeve kane gjuhen e tyre dhe po lulezojne, nje komb si i shqiptareve qe eshte mbajtur per mijera vite ne roberi, ne kohera teper te egra. Nje komb kaq i mencur, me nje gjuhe te bukur te humbase nga padija e nga mos pasuri nje gjuhe te shkruar! Nje komb kaq trim e qe se kursen gjakun te humbase duke u copetuar prej kombeve te dobet e te frikshem! Mend kemi,trimeri kemi,gjuhe te bukur e te lehte kemi, ete mos dime a te mos duam t'i perdorim gjithe keto per te miren tone, po te rrime me duar lidhur ,kjo eshte me ekeqja,te punojme per humbjet tona, te nxjerrim themelet e kombit tone me paditurite e te verberve te vete ?!
A jemi shqipetare? Besa, feja, puna,kujdesi, deshira jone, mendimi yne te jete per Shqiperine e per shqipetarine. Te cojme gjuhen perpara, ta zgjerojme e ta zbukurojme me shkronja e me dituri; te hapim shkolla , te mesojme, te mos mbese ndonje shqipetar i paditur e qe te mos dije te lexoje e te shkruaje ; te largojme shkollat e huaja nga Shqiperia e ta mbushim memedheun tone me shkolla shqipe;djemte tane ne nje kohe te shkurter te mesojne te lexojne e te shkruajne gjuhen e tyre edhe diturite qe u duhen ; meqenese gjuhen e dine vetvetiu e mundin ta mesojne ne pak kohe, do te kene deshire te mesojne mjaft dituri ; edhe bariu dhe bujku edhe mjeshteri i mureve nuk do mbetet pa dituri.
Keto pune jane te drejtat tona ; kush te mos na lere te punojme ne kete udhe te se drejtes e te miresise, na ka rembyere te drejten nga dora jone; eshte  drejta jone te perpiqemi me fjale , me pene, me arme , qe te shkeputim te drejten tone nga thonjte e atyre qe na e kane rrembyer. Nuk duam te rrembejme gjene e tjetrit, por s'duam te leme edhe gjene tone e te drejten e sheshit te na e rrembejne me pahir.Te perpiqemi per te drejten tone, per gjuhen tone, per kombin tone, per te miren e kombit tone; kush te na qendroje perpara e te na ndaloje ne kete udhe te shenjte, te therrasim, te na degjojne bote e qytetare, te na ndihmojne edhe ata ne te drejten e bekuar, qe duam te mbrojme. Te mos trembemi nga asgje, te perpiqemi qe mos te pushojme deri sa te fitojme ate qe kerkojme; jemi ne te drejten tone; Perendia eshte gjithnje ndihmesi i te drejteve, Perendia eshte e drejta vete !
O vellezer shqiptar ! Te mos na ndodhi si atyre te egerve te Australise e te Afrikes, qe vendet Evropiane i genjejne me ca rruaza e me ca dragole te qelqta e me pasqyra te pafillta e u marrin vendin e tyre nga dora.Te mos genjehemi edhe ne ashtu me ca copa pafillesh e qelqesh, qe s'vlejne asnje gje, e te leme te drejtat e kombit e te memedheut tone ne duar te te huajve e te armiqeve tone. Te thyejme zgjedhen e huaj , qe po na shtrengon kembet, te hidhemi me siper hijes se rende, qe po na shkel e po na shtyp e s'na le te marrim fryme ! Te mos rrime te mpire e te ngrire,te levizim duar e kembe,te tundemi e te lekundemi, te ecim te lire ne udhen e Perendise,ne udhe te se drejtes :

*PERENDIA, E DREJTA, KOMBI,GJUHA !
sHQIPERIA,sHQIPETARIA !*
Ja qellimi yne! Ja puna jone e shenjteruar ! Ja besa jone !Te gjithe ata qe kane kete qellim , jane vellezerit tane ! Ne mesin e Shqipetareve te vertete s'ka ndonje ndarje, ndonje percarje,ndonje dyshim ! Jane te gjithe vellezer. te gjithe nje trup , nje mendje, nje qellim, nje bese !

_U pershtat nga une ne gjuhen Letrare Shqipe te diteve te sotme !_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EDLIN

*Sami Frasheri, Botuar me 1878*

Krahina e Toskërisë që quhet Epir, që nga kohët e vjetra ka qenë Shqipëri dhe se Pirroja, Aleksandri i Madh dhe Aristoteli do t’i kenë takuar racës shqiptare. Epir, në gjuhën greke do të thotë stere, vendasit nuk e quanin me këtë emër. Grekët e vjetër këtë krahinë nuk e kanë numëruar Greqi, por e patën parë me pamje si “varvaros”, barbarë, domethënë si tokë e huaj. Përderisa historianët grekë, çdo pëllëmbë të tokës së Greqisë e kanë përshkruar me detaje dhe gjerë e gjatë, Epiri për shumë kohë ishte i panjohur për historinë.

Kjo dëshmon se kjo krahinë konsiderohej si një tokë jashtë Greqisë. Përzierjet e gjuhëve dhe kulturave në zonat kufitare, sidomos në krahinën greke të Eolisë, u bënë mbi shtresën e pare, mbi gjuhën pellazgjike, të cilët kanë qenë para grekëve. Me ardhjen më vonë të helenëve pellazgët u shtynë në Thesali dhe prej andej në Epir. Kurse disa prej tyre kishin shkuar në Itali. Meqënëse në kohën e dyndjes së tyre në Evropë, helenët ndodheshin në gjendjen e barbarisë, kishin pranuar besimin e pellazgëve dhe kishin marrë shumë gjëra nga gjuha e tyre.

Nga përzierja e gjuhës së tyre lindi në Greqi një gjuhë, e cila me kalimin e kohës u nda nga pellazgjishtja. Këtu gjen mbështetjen shkaku pse gjuha e poetit Omer të “Iliadës dhe Odisesë” shihet si më e afërt me pellazgjishten, si gjuha e filozofit Platon. Emrat e perëndive greke, pothuaj të gjithë janë pellazgjisht, ndaj gjuha e vjetër e Epirit nuk ka qenë greqishtja, por ka qenë pellazgjishtja.

Historishkruesi i Greqisë së vjetër, Pintarku dhe gjeografi Straboni e thonë qartë se Epiri përdorte një gjuhë të veçantë, se edhe në Maqedoni nuk flitej gjuhë veç kësaj. Straboni në gjeografinë e vet, Epirin nuk e përmend në pjesën që i kushtohet Greqisë, kurse Ilirinë dhe Maqedoninë i ka trajtuar së bashku.

E si të mos themi me bindje të plotë se këta janë stërnipat e pellagëve? Pra, mendoj se kemi mundur të dëshmojmë që banorët e Epirit (si ata të Maqedonisë) kanë qenë pellazgët, se pellazgë do të thotë shqiptar, dhe se për këtë arsye Epiri që nga kohët e lashta ka qenë tokë shqiptare. Edhe gjeografi i shquar Malte Bron vërteton këtë tezën tonë dhe e provon me fakte të pakundërshtueshme. Ndërsa, përsa u përket Pirros, Aleksandrit dhe Aristotelit, deri sa i pari është bir i tokës së Epirit dhe dy të tjerët janë bij të tokës së Maqedonisë, pse të mos pranojmë se ata kanë qenë shqiptarë? Dihet se edhe vetë grekët i quanin “varvaros”, d.m.th të huaj.

Ligjëratat që ka mbajtur Demosteni kundër Filipit, atit të Aleksandrit, ekzistojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite. Kur ndodhej në Azi Aleksandri i pati folur njërit prej gjeneralëve të tij me një gjuhë që flitej vetëm në vendin e vet. Që të ketë qenë bullgarisht, thotë ai, dihet që bullgarët kanë ardhur vonë në Evropë. Nga Plutarku e Straboni kemi mësuar se Maqedonia dhe Epiri kishin një gjuhë të përbashkët. Prandaj, gjuha e veçantë që ka folur Aleksandri, natyrisht do të ketë qenë pellazgjishtja, dmth, shqipja. Dhe vetë ai dhe mësuesi i tij, Zoti e di mirë, kanë qenë shqiptarë. Sa për përkatësinë shqiptare të Skëndërbeut është e kotë t’i hyjmë punës për të dëshmuar një gjë të tillë.

----------


## rachel12

Hi, I gjej këtë faqe të plotë të njohurive.diskutim të gjerë njohuritë e mia. I really appreciate këtë punë. Kam lexuar të gjitha diskutimet dhe unë mendoj se duhet të ketë për të thënë faleminderit për ju të gjithë. Unë u përpoqa për të zgjidhur rend, por nuk i sigurt se është e drejtë apo jo. Por do t'ju japë ide.
2,4,9,11,16,18,21,26,28.33,35,40,43,48,50 .... Keep it up.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dar_di

*“TJETRI“ NË TRAKTATIN IDEOLOGJIK TË SAMIUT* 

Shaban SINANI
PERLA – Revistë shkencore – Kulturore tremujore
Viti IX  2004 Nr. 2 (33)   fq. 32-45
Botuesi: Fondacioni Kulturor “Saadi Shirazi” – Tiranë



*I. Parafjalë* 

	Krahina e Dangëllisë njihet në historinë e Shqipërisë si një vatër që i ka dhënë vendit personalitete të shkëlqyer të dijes dhe kulturës. Këto personalitete shpesh kanë qenë të rendeve aq të mëdhenj, saqë hera-herës ka ndodhur t’ua kërkojnë prejardhjen bashkësi të tjera kombëtare. 
	Kjo nuk ka ndodhur për herë të parë me Sami Frashërin, Shemsedin Samiun, siç njihet në dijen orientale, por edhe me të tjerë para tij. Në dekadat e para të shekullit të 19-të, një shqiptar tjetër me origjinë nga kjo krahinë, “Arsaki i Hotovës“, apo “Arsaku i Hotovës së Përmetit“, siç thotë ai për veten, shkroi të parin disertacion shkencor për gradën “doktor në mjekësinë veterinare“ në shkallë botërore. “Arsaki i Hotovës“ ishte njeriu i parë në botë që ndau shkencën e shëndetit të njeriut prej asaj të botës së gjallë. Një kopje e disertacionit të tij, si dhe dokumente të tjera që shpjegojnë prejardhjen, i janë dhënë vitet e fundit Arkivit Qendror Shtetëror nga prof. Kristo Frashëri. 
	Ashtu sikurse një pjesë e dijes orientale vazhdon të ngulmojë se vëllai i Naimit, poetit të shqiptarësisë, Samiu, ishte doemos turk, po ashtu shkenca e fqinjëve tanë jugorë e njeh “Arsakun e Hotovës“ si shkencëtar grek dhe me emrin e tij autoritetet e vendit prej kohërash kanë krijuar një kolegj të mirënjohur, që gjendet dhe në Shqipëri. Kështu ndodh përherë me personalitetet e mëdhenj, të cilët nuk i nxe as krahina, as atdheu i tyre, dhe të gjithë kërkojnë pjesë në ta. 
	Ndonëse në një shtrirje vertikale që shkon drejt thellësive e lartësive, me mundësi të kufizuara urbanizimi, krahina e Përmetit, në vijimësi me atë të Skraparit e të Gramshit, ka qenë një vatër tradicionale vendlindëse e personaliteteve të kulturës. Sikurse është shkruar, Antonio Gramshi mori për mbiemër prejardhjen e vet, emrin e qytezës së hershme për të cilën flasin edhe vëllezërit Frashëri. 
	Gjithnjë ka pasur e ka diskutime për personalitetet e mëdhenj të kulturës. Kriteri më i rreptë shkencor për të vlerësuar karakterin e tyre është të gjykohen si fenomene kulturore. Prejardhja merr rëndësi kur edhe përcaktimi si fenomene kulturore bashkohet me të. Kur ky i fundit ndahet me prejardhjen, atëherë duhet lënë mënjanë etnocentrizmi e fanatizmi dhe duhet respektuar një realitet tjetër. 
	Një kriter tjetër ndihmës është se si gjykojnë palët e treta, të cilat nuk kanë interesa të drejtpërdrejtë për prejardhjen e një personaliteti. Duke qenë të paanshëm në diskutim, ata ka të ngjarë të jenë më pranë së vërtetës. Për shembull, studiuesit italianë janë më pak këmbëngulës për Aleksandër Moisiun e Karl Gegën (Karl von Ghegas) se austriakët, për kulturën e të cilëve ata përbëjnë referenca. Në rastin e Sami Frashërit, për shembull, mund të jenë më të besueshëm francezët, të cilët, megjithëse njohin rolin e jashtëzakonshëm të tij në dobi të kulturës orientale, e quajnë “shkrimtar shqiptar”. Në librin “Dictionaire mondiale des littératures”, botim i “Larousse”, Paris 2002, në zërin “Shqipëria”, siç ka vërejtur me saktësi dr. Isak Shema, në studimin “Fjalor i rëndësishëm i letërsisë botërore” (“Java e bibiotekës në Kosovë”, Prishtinë 2004, f. 110-114), janë renditur 27 figura të letërsisë shqipe të të gjitha kohërave, ndër të cilët prin në krye emri i Sami Frashërit. Në fakt, Samiu, sikurse dihet, qe më shumë njeriu i dijes se i artit, por, megjithatë, në botimin francez është “njeriu i letrave”. 
	Problemi i prejardhjes së Samiut, ndonëse gjithnjë e më shumë pranohet mendimi se më i rëndësishëm është karakteri i krijimtarisë së tij, mbetet një problem aktiv në studimet rreth Rilindjes Kombëtare. Sikurse vërejti studiuesi turk dr. Bulent Bilmez, në kumtimin e tij “Një libër në diskutim: ’Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë’“, mbajtur në konferencën shkencore organizuar në Tiranë nga Akademia e Shkencave kushtuar 100-vjetorit të Samiut, sot kjo çështje ka marrë një trajtë tjetër. Nuk diskutohet më dhe aq për vetë burimin e Samiut, por për autorësinë e tij mbi disa prej veprave më të rëndësishme, duke përfshirë traktatin ideologjik kombëtar të shqiptarëve. Në këtë konferencë dr. Bulent Bilmez shqiptoi disa shqetësime të dijes orientale rreth ndihmesave të Samiut, pavarësisht vlerësimit të tij rreth kësaj çështjeje, që del në mënyrë më të plotë në pohimin: “An article of mine on Sami’s books will be in Turkey very soon. However this is an article that I wrote a few months ago, after my work in the archives of Tirana, Vienna and London, I am now hundred per cent sure that Sami wrote that book and I am going to write about it in a new article of mine in English and Turkish, by usuing these documents”. Në fakt, kjo nuk është ndonjë çështje e re, e panjohur. Të paktën dy dekada më parë faktin që “Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë“ është botuar jashtë ish-perandorisë osmane dhe “pa emrin e autorit“ e ka përmendur prof. Zija Xholi, në studimin monografik “Sami Frashëri“ (vëllimi i 4-t, f. 55, i veprave të plota të Samiut, Rilindja 1978). Shumë kohë më parë  (1954) ky fakt është përmendur nga prof. Kristo Frashëri. Sido që për të ironizuar, autorësinë e Samiut mbi këtë vepër e pati pranuar edhe Faik Konica, i cili, deri në vitin 1906, e pati injoruar tërësish si fakt botimin e kryeveprës në shqip të rilindësit frashëriot. Mirëpo në numrin e 8-të të vitit të 10-të të “Albania-s“ (1906), ai e krahason Samiun - gjithnjë me qesëndi - me Spinozën pikërisht duke iu referuar kësaj vepre (G. Shpuza, “’Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë’ e Sami Frashërit“, “Perla“ 2003/3-4, f. 71). 
	Por pse rikthehet vëmendja tek ky fakt, që është shpjeguar me pamundësinë e autorit për të dalë hapur si shprehës i pikëpamjeve që përmban libri i tij, të cilit, në botimet e mëvonshme, nuk i mungoi as formalisht autori? Një nga arsyet mund të jetë: le ta lemë prejardhjen, ajo nuk thotë ndonjë gjë të rëndësishme, tani thelbësore është ç’karakter ka veprimtaria e tij si fenomen kulturor! Në këtë rast, nëse Samiut i hiqet autorësia mbi traktatin e ideologjisë kombëtare shqiptare, ky aspekt i vihet në diskutim tërësor. 
	Problemi shtrohet në një mënyrë të tillë që të krijohet përshtypja se nuk ka ndonjë perspektivë për t’u zgjidhur. Pra, vepra “Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë“ është botuar për herë të parë pa emër, kështu që Samiu nuk mund të njihet si autor i saj, pa e provuar këtë shkencërisht. Mirëpo çështja mund të shtrohet në një formë tjetër, po aq të ligjshme: përderisa në shkencën shqiptare nuk ka asnjë diskutim për autorësinë e kësaj vepre, nuk ka asnjë pretendent për t’i zënë vendin Samiut, megjithëse kanë kaluar 105 vjet prej botimit të parë, le të vërtetojnë të kundërtën ata që mendojnë të kundërtën. 
	Sami Frashëri shkroi shqip jo vetëm traktatin “Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë“. Ai është gjithashtu autor i ”Shkronjëtores së gjuhësë shqip“ (1886), për të përmendur më të rëndësishmen midis veprave në gjuhën amtare. Duke qenë kështu, me “argumentin e autorësisë“ nuk mund të shkohet shumë larg, sepse sot shkenca e tekstologjisë kritike mund të identifikojë stilistikisht një shkrim, një mendje, një dorë jo duke pasur mundësinë e krahasimit të disa veprave, por edhe me rrënoja të tyre. Vonimi i ndihmesave të studiuesit e teksteve të krahasuara në këtë rast mund të pranohej si njohje në heshtje e autorësisë së diskutueshme. 

*II. Ideologjia paqësore e Samiut dhe e shqiptarëve* 

	Për themelimin e ideologjisë kombëtare të shqiptarëve kanë kontribuuar disa yllësi të lëvizjes rilindëse, qysh prej Naum Veqilharxhit e Jeronim de Radës, deri tek brezi i veprimtarëve politikë që përgatiti Pavarësinë. Pa mohuar këto kontribute, dihet se Rilindja Kombëtare Shqiptare pati një traktat ideologjik, një doktrinë të sistemuar, dhe këtë traktat a doktrinë shqiptarëve ua dha Samiu, me veprën e vet “Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë“. Kjo është vepra e vetme ku kjo epokë e madhe gjeti platformën e vet, në trajtën e një ideologjie të përpunuar, me vlerësimin historik të fatit të shqiptarëve në rrjedhat e kohës dhe përfytyrimin e jetës së tyre në një shtet kombëtar më vete. 
	Samiu e shkroi këtë vepër disa dekada pasi ishin kanonizuar e shpallur botërisht doktrinat kombëtare të dy popujve fqinjë të drejtpërdrejtë, jugorë e veriorë: megali-idhe-ja dhe “Naçertania“ (1844). Sikurse dihet, të dyja këto doktrina lindën si ideologji ekspansioniste dhe përjashtuese ndaj tjetrit. Sa për “Megali-idhe-në“, dihet mirë se Samiu e njihte plotësisht. Në traktatin e vet ideologjik kombëtar ai thotë: “Pas kësaj idhes së madhe grekëritë kanë dashur të pushtojnë ... gjithë sinisinë e Ballkanitë“ (vëllimi 1, f. 57). Ndonëse “Naçertania“ nuk gjendet të jetë përmendur drejtpërdrejt, ndihet qartë në gjithë përmbajtjen e veprës se Samiu e njihte “Programin e politikës së jashtme dhe të politikës kombëtare të Serbisë prej vitit 1844“. 
	Njohja me këto dy doktrina është një fakt që do të përligjte një qendrim të njëjtë edhe në veprën e Samiut. Dy traktate që e përfytyronin strategjinë e zhvillimit të tyre kombëtar të popujve që i kishin lindur në dëm të shqiptarëve, dhe jo vetëm të tyre, mund të shkaktonin të njëjtin kundërveprim mbrojtës edhe tek subjekti i lënduar, ose i paracaktuar për t’u lënduar, shqiptarët. Mirëpo Samiu nuk bie në grackën e teorisë etno-përjashtuese dhe të ksenofonisë (Sh. Sinani, “Sami Frashëri, ideolog pa ksenofobi“, në “Metropol“, 18 qershor 2004, f.14). Kjo e bën edhe më të rëndësishme vlerën emancipuese të traktatit ideologjik kombëtar të shqiptarëve, si traktati që ekzorcoi armiqësitë, frymën e konfliktit dhe vështrimin e “tjetrit“ si antagonist të përjetshëm. 
	Traktatet ideologjike kombëtare të fqinjëve të drejtpërdrejtë të shqiptarëve kanë pasur një karakter të tillë përjashtues ndaj “tjetrit“, saqë për një kohë të gjatë nuk janë pranuar zyrtarisht as nga vetë shtetet e tyre. Historia e publikimit të këtyre traktateve të kujton në një farë mënyre “Protokollet e pleqve të Sionit“ (“Les protocoles de Sages du Sion“, 1919), autorësia e të cilëve nuk u pranua kurrë prej hebrejve (dhe nuk pranohet as sot e kësaj dite), sepse në thelb, me kriticizmin e ashpër ndaj të tjerëve, demonizojnë vetë autorët e tyre. “Protokollet e pleqve të Sionit“ u bënë një prej shkaseve të lindjes dhe inkurajimit të antisemitizmit, i cili u shfaq në formën më të ashpër gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. 
	Të dy traktatet e ideologjisë kombëtare të fqinjëve tanë të drejtpërdrejtë për shumë vite e dekada u mbajtën fshehurazi, u përhapën vetëm “brenda bashkësisë“, pikërisht duke iu druajtur të njëjtit demonizim, për shkak të agresivitetit që përmbanin, deri tek ideja e zhdukjes gjenetike dhe e ndarjes/copëtimit territorial të hapësirës shqiptare në pajtim me njëri-tjetrin. E keqja më e madhe që erdhi prej këtyre dy ideologjive është se ato u bënë baza e një tradite doktrinash agresive ndaj tjetrit, veçanërisht ndaj shqiptarëve, traditë që vazhdoi për një kohë të gjatë. Sipas rendit kronologjik, nga fqinjët veriorë rrjedhin si vijim i “Naçertania-s“: 
-	Kushtetuta e organizatës “Bashkim ose vdekje“ (1928); 
-	V. Çubrilloviq, “Shpërngulja e shqiptarëve“ (shkruar në prag të Luftës së Dytë Botërore); 
-	Ivo Andriq, ”Elaborat për Shqipërinë” (1939); 
-	Jovan Cvijiq, “La geographie humaine“ - “Gjeografia njerëzore” (shkruar para Luftës së Dytë Botërore); 
-	V. Çubrilloviq, “Programi i pakicave kombëtare në Jugosllavinë e re” (1944). 
	Në librin “Spastrimet e shqiptarëve” (Prishtinë, 2003) të dr. Hivzi Islamit përmenden edhe shumë traktate e elaborate të tjerë, historia e publikimit të të cilëve ka qenë mjaft e vështirë, si bartës së antagonizmit dhe ksenofobisë, në radhë të parë të albanofobisë, që u bë një kompleks psikik veçanërisht i fqinjëve veriorë. 
	Ideologjia që u ofroi shqiptarëve Sami Frashëri përmes traktatit të tij është një prej ideologjive më paqësore, më të drejtpeshuara, më të çliruara prej komplekseve etnike, qoftë të epërsisë, qoftë të përulësisë, jo vetëm në Ballkanin e asaj kohe dhe në kontekstin e traktateve ekspansivë të fqinjëve, por në një shkallë shumë më të gjerë, ballkanike dhe europiane. 
	Sami Frashëri, përmes veprës së tij, dëshiron t’i nxisë dhe t’i bindë shqiptarët për të formuar shtetin e tyre të pavarur, por Shqipëria më vete sipas konceptit të Samiut nuk do të ngrihet në dëm të asnjë bashkësie tjetër kombëtare. Shqipëria më vete, sipas veprës së Samiut, para së gjithash është një Shqipëri e ndarë nga ish-perandoria osmane, me të cilën, pas ndarjes, mund të ndërtojë marrëdhënie paqësore ndërshtetërore, si me çdo shtet tjetër. 
	Shqipëria e Samiut, siç ka qenë, siç është dhe siç do të bëhet, nuk ka asgjë rrezikuese për fqinjët, asgjë fyese dhe kërcënuese. Etnocentrizmi i Samiut, sado romantik, shoqërohet me të njëjtën frymë romantike dhe madje utopike edhe për sa u takon marrëdhënieve me shtetet fqinje, të cilat ai i mendon ndërsjelltazi të mirëpritura e të frytshme. Duket se Samiu i mendonte “Naçertania-n” dhe “megali-idhe-në” mjete agjitacioni dhe jo platforma ideologjike etnike. 
	Shqipëria siç ka qenë, në konceptin e Samiut, është gjenetikisht e lidhur me dy kulturat e mëdha të lashtësisë: helene dhe romake. Duke qenë e tillë, me një burim të përbashkët me këto qytetërime (sido që teza e djepit pellazgjik të përbashkët më pas shkencërisht u vu në diskutim), bota shqiptare nuk bartte dhe nuk mund të bartte asgjë kundërshtuese, mospajtuese dhe për më tepër mosduruese ndaj tyre. Lidhjet gjenetike që supozonte Samiu, sidomos me fqinjët jugorë (burimi i përbashkët pellazg), ishin pikënisje për një klimë të shëndetshme me njëri-tjetrin. Samiu nuk ka përmendur lidhje të këtilla me fqinjët veriorë, që historikisht dëshmohen të pranishëm në Ballkan nga fundi i krishtërimit të hershëm, mirëpo kjo jo vetëm nuk e çon në qendrime patologjike, por e nxit të gjejë arsye të tjera për t’i afruar popujt, për shembull, qendrimi i përbashkët i tyre në procesin e gjatë historik ndaj ish-perandorisë osmane. 
	Në veprën e Sami Frashërit, jo vetëm në konceptin teorik, por edhe në pikëpamjen thjesht gjuhësore-leksikologjike, pothuajse nuk ekziston emërtimi “armik”. Për kohën kur u shkrua vepra, por edhe për më vonë, kjo është një gjë e rrallë. Dihet se barazimi i tjetrit, fqinjit, me armikun, ka qenë një prej vuajtjeve më të mëdha të Perëndimit deri në gjysmëshekullin e fundmë. 
	Samiu e përdor fjalën “armik“ në librin e tij pesë herë, dhe rastet janë këto: 
1.	“Në kohërat të fundit të Byzantinjet, kur këta ishinë dëbuarë e s’u kish mbeturë fuqi as për të qeverisurë vëndetë, as për të qëndruarë kuntrë armiqet, atëherë, si më çdo vënt, edhe në Shqipëri ishinë çpikurë disa mbretëri…” (f. 29). Ky është rasti i parë kur në tekstin e Samiut përmendet fjala “armik”. Shihet qartë se këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për shqiptarët dhe armiqtë e tyre, po për Bizantin dhe armiqtë e tij. 
2.	“Dyzet e kaqë vjet qëndroi kështu Skënderbeu me shqipëtarëtë duke vrar’ e handakosurë armikëtë …” (f. 32). Eshtë i vetmi rast, qoftë në vështrimin prapavajtës (qysh prej kohërave pellazgjike), qoftë në vështrimin parashikues, që Samiu përmend shprehimisht “armikëtë“ e shqiptarëve, duke kuptuar me to ushtritë osmane. 
3.	“... kurrë Shqipëria s’ka fituarë nga gjaku i shqipëtarëve: gjithënjë të huaj dhe armikë të Shqipërisë kanë fituarë nga ay gjak ...“ (f. 41). Në kontekstin e këtij vlerësimi të Samiut ka më shumë një pakënaqësi emocionale pse shqiptarët kanë luftuar për të tjerët se sa një përdorim terminologjik të fjalës “armik“. Këtu kjo fjalë është në përdorimin e saj me kuptim të përgjithshëm dhe një armik i tillë nuk ekziston. 
4.	“Tyrqia e ka ngriturë besënë nga shqipëtarëtë, nuk’ i beson e i vështron si anëmikë ...“ (f. 51). Edhe në këtë rast fjala “armik“ nuk përdoret si qendrim i zgjedhur nga shqiptarët ndaj tjetrit, por si qendrim i tjetrit ndaj shqiptarëve, si zgjedhje e kryeqendrës perandorake ndaj tyre. 
5.	“Shqipëtarëtë ... mëmëdhen’ e tyre e shihninë jashtë çdo reziku e e dinin që ndonjë anëmik s’muntte t’i qasesh Shqipërisë“ (f. 55). Përsëri fjala “anëmik“ është në kuptim të përgjithshëm dhe nuk identifikon asnjë bashkësi kombëtare fqinje ose jofqinje si antagoniste të popullit shqiptar. 
	Këto janë rastet e vetme, në kontekste të të cilave gjendet fjala “armik“ përdorur nga Sami Frashëri në veprën e tij “Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë“. Edhe në mënyrë të tërthortë Samiu nuk krijon opozicione ndëretnike në veprën e tij dhe Shqipërinë e ardhshme të pavarur e sheh si një faktor që do ta shëndoshë gjendjen në Ballkan. Kjo ndodh në një kohë kur ideologjitë dhe doktrinat etnike të fqinjëve të drejtpërdrejtë e shihnin realizimin e qenies kombëtare haptazi në kurriz të shqiptarëve. 
	Eshtë për t’u vënë re madje se Samiu nuk i sheh si historikisht e fatalisht armiqësore as marrëdhëniet midis shqiptarëve dhe ish-perandorisë osmane. Sipas tij, shqiptarët ishin një popull që rrojti me dashuri brenda perandorisë dhe u bënë fuqi udhëheqëse e saj deri në kohën e reformave të Tanzimatit. Samiu mbron deri në fund mendimin se armiqësimi i shqiptarëve me perandorinë nuk erdhi për shkak të shqiptarëve, sepse u zgjua brenda tyre ndonjë mëri etnike, apo ndonjë kompleks mosdurimi, por sepse Porta e Lartë ndërroi sjellje ndaj tyre, duke i trajtuar si shtetas që nuk meritonin të respektoheshin dhe duke i ndëshkuar me sistemin e taksave. 

*III. Burimet e mendimit paqësor të Samiut* 

	Eshtë e vështirë të përveçohen bazat dhe burimet themelore të paqes parajësore që sundon traktatin ideologjik kombëtar të Sami Frashërit. Ka një rëndësi të veçantë për të provuar këtë frymë paqeje dhe drejtpeshimi fakti që ky traktat, sikurse dihet, nuk është bërë asnjëherë shkas për të provokuar diskutime mospajtuese tek fqinjët e drejtpërdrejtë, të cilët nuk gjetën gjatë më shumë se një shekulli kurrfarë prekteksti për kundërvënie. Edhe në kohërat më të ndezura, vepra e Sami Frashërit nuk është ndaluar në vendet fqinje, qoftë për përmbajtjen ideologjike, qoftë për ndonjë arsye tjetër. Në rastin më të keq është aluduar për “idole” romantike dhe “idhulltari” kombëtare, por pa përmendur emrin. 
	Sigurisht që një figurë si ajo e Sami Frashërit, me përmasa ndërkombëtare dhe rol qendror në disa kultura e qytetërime, bashkoi shumë prurje e prirje në krijimtarinë e tij, duke përfshirë dhe veprën “Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë“. Pa dyshim që këto prurje e prirje mund të çmohen drejt duke e vështruar personalitetin e Samiut në tërësinë e vet, duke mos ndarë ideologun e shqiptarëve me orientalistin e shquar, intelektualin e metropolit dhe vendlindjen e tij periferike. Vështrimet e pjesshme mund të ndikojnë për të arritur në përfundime të paqendrueshme. Mirëpo të paktën tre prej faktorëve që e çuan Samiun në atë drejtpeshim mahnitës edhe për kohën e sotme, drejtpeshim që shpesh prej disa dijetarëve fqinjë është quajtur dobësi, mund të përcaktohen: 
1.	Sami Frashëri dhe dy vëllezërit e tij, kjo trini protagoniste e lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare, ishin romantikë në metodë e mendim. Si rregull, shkrimtarët dhe mendimtarët i ka çuar në vështrime anti-historike romantizmi prapavajtës. Romantizmi i ushqyer me utopi, me mitin e “shën njeriut”; romantizmi perspektiv, siç ishte dhe ai i Samiut, duke pasur karakter parashikues, deri-diku futurist, nuk i implikonte shkrimtarët me kurthet e së shkuarës. Nëse Sami Frashëri do të ndiqte një gjedhe romantike prapavajtëse, ai do të duhej të ndiqte traditën e epopesë heroike legjendare, apo të gojdhënës kombëtare, dhe të kërcënohej njësoj si heronjtë epikë: “Shtatqind vjet do të t’i djeg kullat/ shtatqind vjet do të t’i vras qentë”. Retrospektiva romantike e Samiut nuk është një rekomandim për të ardhmen, por një homazh për mitin e të parëve. Këtij romantizmi i mungonte, prej thelbit të vet, konservatorizmi dhe mbyllja. 
2.	Në formimin e Sami Frashërit një rol thelbësor luajti iluminizmi. Kjo e bënte atë të besonte fuqimisht tek fuqia e mendimit. Iluminizmi i Samiut bëri që jo vetëm raportet e shqiptarëve me fqinjët, por përgjithësisht raportet e qytetërimeve me njëri-tjetrin, të shiheshin si raporte konvergjence, dialogu pasurues dhe bashkëjetese. Samiu vetë, falë iluminizmit, u bë një urë ku u kryqëzuan dhe u rishpirtëzuan kryevepra të qytetërimeve që sociologë të sotëm përpiqen t’i paraqesin në antagonizëm. Ai mori prej qytetërimit perëndimor “Të mjerët“ e Hygoit dhe “Verterin“ e Gëtes dhe ua la lexuesve të perandorisë, në të njëjtën kohë që merrte nga klasicizmi pers, apo “Lindja e Lindjes“, një kryevepër të tillë si “Shah Name-ja“ për ta sjellë në metropolin e Rumelisë të përshtatur për nevoja shkollore. Iluminizmi i Samiut ishte i tillë që i jepte fuqi e energji për të bashkuar në të njëjtën kryeqendër perandorake letërsi të metropoleve që e shihnin me kundërshti njëri-tjetrin. 
3.	I formuar në një familje me tradita të hershme bektashiane, Samiu, sikurse dhe Naimi, në gjithë veprën e vet dëshmoi fuqinë e një panteizmi heterodoks dhe të një humanizmi të qelqtë, që rrallë mund të gjendet në botën e letrave shqipe. Panteizmi dhe humanizmi ishin pjesë e endokozmosit të tij, ishin instrumente të shkëlqyera për të mos e parë tjetrin si kundërshtar, aq më pak si armik; qoftë ky tjetri i ndryshëm në pikëpamjen gjenetike, racore, etnike apo fetare, sepse jo vetëm tek fytyra e njeriut, por tek gjithçka e gjallë dhe e prekshme, ishte shprehja e përkryerjes së hyjnores. Fryma panteiste dhe fuqia humaniste bëjnë që në veprën e Samiut, edhe raportet me ish-perandorinë osmane, të shihen si kundërvënëse vetëm si një nevojë politike, si një nevojë për të mos lejuar që Shqipëria të mbytej bashkë me këtë të fundit. Thellë-thellë, nuk duket të ketë tek Samiu një armik të betuar dhe të përjetshëm as në këtë rast. 

*IV. Shqipëria dhe të tjerët tek Samiu* 

	Një prej pyetjeve që shpesh shmanget në diskutimet për Samiun dhe veprën e tij është ajo për përpjesëtimet e kontributeve të tij ndaj kulturës kombëtare dhe ndaj kulturave të tjera, sidomos ndaj asaj turke-osmane. 
	Eshtë e qartë se nga ana sasiore, por edhe përmbajtësore, Samiu bëri që orientalistika të ngrihej në shkallën e bashkëkohësisë, në atë shkallë sa disa prej veprave të tij edhe sot vlerësohen të patejkaluara. Mirëpo, po të bëhet një krahasim, del se Samiu nuk ka lënë asgjë mangut, përpjesëtimisht me nevojat kulturore dhe gjendjen e përgjithshme të dijes, edhe për Shqipërinë. 
1.	Samiu ishte një prej themeluesve të “Shoqërisë së të shtypurit shkronja shqip“, e cila u dha shqiptarëve të parin alfabet dhe të parat shtypshkrime. Me këtë ai bëri reformën e alfabetit për gjuhën shqipe, të njëjtën reformë që do ta ndiqte më tej Naimi, me ngulmimin për pastërtinë absolute të saj. Në Turqinë e re ideja e reformës së alfabetit, që u shqiptua për herë të parë prej Samiut, u zbatua nja dy dekada më vonë, me krijimin e Turqisë republikane. Një kontribut i njohur i Samiut për ta ndarë shqipen prej shkrimit silabik osman është “Alfabetarja e gjuhësë shqipe“, që jo rrallë nënçmohet. 
2.	Në trashëgiminë shkencore të Samiut numërohen disa gramatika dhe sintaksa të ormanishtes, “sipas modeleve perëndimore“ (G. Shpuza, “Bota iraniane në veprën e Sami Frashërit“, Tiranë 2004, f. 11). Por Samiu shkroi dhe një gramatikë shkencore të gjuhës shqipe, duke mbetur një prej themeluesve të terminologjisë së kësaj shkence, sidomos në morfologji, “Shkronjëtore e gjuhësë shqip“ (1886). 
3.	Si dramaturg Samiu mori motive të epopesë klasike perse “Shah Name“ dhe shkroi dramat “Jahve“ e “Suhrab“ në turqisht, duke qenë dukshëm i prirur drejt një lënde etnografike, sikurse veproi edhe kur shkroi dramat me subjekt nga jeta etno-zakonore tradicionale shqiptare: “Besa“, “Përsëri besa“, “Ndërgjegjja“ e të tjera (AQSH, fondi personal i Sami Frashërit, dokumente të dhuruara nga arkivat turke, 2004). 
4.	Dihet se Samiu hartoi disa fjalorë, midis të tjerësh fjalorët dygjuhësh turqisht-frëngjisht e anasjelltas, duke e kurorëzuar punën e tij në këtë fushë me ”Kamus-i turki”, fjalorin sinkretik të turqishtes. Sipas të dhënave që ka sjellë kohët e fundme prof. J. Bulo, edhe në këtë fushë nuk cënohet simentria e kontributeve të Samiut për perandorinë dhe për shqiptarër. Nga një letër e panjohur e Jani Vretos, në të cilën bëhet fjalë për kujdesin që shoqëria atdhetare “Drita-Dituria“ e Bukureshtit duhet t’i kushtojë fjalorit të Mitkos, del se ky i fundit jo vetëm kishte dijeni që Samiu kishte hartuar edhe një fjalor të shqipes, por, madje, merret vesh se bëhet fjalë për një fjalor të madh. Vreto shkruan se “i kam numëruar vetë gjashtë mijë fjalë rrënja dhe dy a tri herë aq të dala“ (të prejardhura) (J. Bulo, “Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe i Sami Frashërit - një projekt apo një realitet“ kumtesë në konferencën shkencore kushtuar 100-vjetorit të Sami Frashërit, Tiranë 2004). 
5.	Samiu u bë i njohur më së shumti me “Dictionaire universel d’histoire et de geographie“, i njohur më gjerësisht me titullin turqisht “Kamus-ül Alam“. Me këtë vepër ai jo vetëm plotësoi nevojat enciklopedike të ish-perandorisë, jo vetëm plotësoi e kurorëzoi veprën e vet si dijetar, por, në pamundësi për të hartuar një enciklopedi shqiptare, bëri gjithçka që mund të bëhej që çdo zë i mundshëm nga bota shqiptare, në gjeografi e histori, të kishte vend të privilegjuar dhe të promovohej në mjedisin e huaj. Studiuesit e letërsisë janë shprehur se në këtë vepër Samiu i rezervoi botës shqiptare përmasat e një enciklopedi më vete. 
6.	Të gjitha idetë e rindërtimit bashkëkohor të shtetit osman, që Samiu nuk arriti t’i shohë të realizuara, i shprehu në formë sinergjike edhe për shtetin e ardhshëm shqiptar, pikërisht në veprën “Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë“. 
	Këto dhe shumë fakte të tjerë bëjnë të kuptohet se ekziston një simetri kontributesh prej Samiut për kulturën kombëtare dhe për atë metropolitane. Sigurisht ai zgjodhi afrimin më të suksesshëm me të dyja këto kultura, të cilat ndryshonin jo vetëm prej burimit, por edhe prej shkallës së afirmimit. 
	Në anën tjetër, këto vlera e bëjnë Sami Frashërin një dijetar atdhetar dhe një mendimtar që nuk ra kurrë në kurthin e fobive ndaj të tjerëve. Eshtë meritë e traktatit të parë kombëtar të shqiptarëve, hartuar prej Samiut, që mendimi shqiptar kurrë nuk ka manifestuar frymë ekspansioni, realizimi në kurriz të tjerit, antagonizmi tendencioz, edhe atëherë kur antagonizmi i tjetrit ka qenë një rrezik evident; edhe atëherë kur vizioni për një Shqipëri që nuk rrezikon askënd është marrë për mungesë fuqie realizuese. Mendimtarët e sotëm federalistë, që e shohin të ardhmen e popujve nën një çati të përbashkët, ku ideja e barazisë është kthyer në një mit, kanë tek ideologjia e Samiut një pararendje të shkëlqyer. 


*Burimet kryesore të cituara:* 

1.	Sami Frashëri, Vepra, vëllimet 1-7, Rilindja, 1978. 
2.	Isak Shema, “Fjalor i rëndësishëm i letërsisë botërore”, në “Java e bibiotekës në Kosovë”, Prishtinë 2004. 
3.	Bulent Bilmez, “Një libër në diskutim: ’Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë’“, kumtim mbajtur në konferencën shkencore organizuar në Tiranë nga Akademia e Shkencave kushtuar 100-vjetorit të Sami Frashërit, Tiranë 2004. 
4.	Zija Xholi,“Sami Frashëri“, studim monografik, Tiranë 1978.
5.	 Gazmend Shpuza, “’Shqipëria ç’ka qenë, ç’është e ç’do të bëhetë’ e Sami Frashërit“, “Perla“ 2003/3-4. 
6.	Shaban Sinani, “Sami Frashëri, ideolog pa ksenofobi“, në “Metropol“, 18 qershor 2004. 
7.	“Les protocoles de Sages du Sion“ - “Protokollet e pleqve të Sionit“, Paris, 1919. 
8.	“Naçertania“, “Programi i politikës së jashtme dhe të politikës kombëtare të Serbisë prej vitit 1844“. 
9.	Hivzi Islami, “Spastrimet e shqiptarëve”, Prishtinë, 2003. 
10.	Gazmend Shpuza, “Bota iraniane në veprën e Sami Frashërit“, Tiranë 2004. 
11.	Jorgo Bulo, “Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe i Sami Frashërit - një projekt apo një realitet“ kumtesë mbajtur në konferencën shkencore organizuar në Tiranë nga Akademia e Shkencave kushtuar 100-vjetorit të Sami Frashërit, Tiranë 2004. 
12.	AQSH, fondi personal i Sami Frashërit, dokumente të dhuruara nga arkivat turke, 2004.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Askusho

*FJALËT E URTA
SAMI FRASHËRI*
1. Mendimet e larta gjenden në fjalë të shkurtëra.
2. Më e bukura fjalë është e thjeshtë dhe e shkurtër, është fjalë që kuptohet më
lehtësi dhe që ka kuptim të thellë e të hollë.
3. Njeriun e bëjnë të përjetshëm veprat e tij.
4. Detyra jonë kryesore ndaj njerëzisë është të studiojmë dhe të mësojmë (të tjerët)
pa u mërzitur.
5. I madh është ai njeri që i shikon të gjithë një soj, që vepron pa anuar, dhe që
mendon për të gjithë. Al që mendon për interesat e veta, është njeri i ulët.
6. Detyrat njerëzore janë një barrë e rëndë; sjellja e keqe sipas andjes dhe pëlqimit të
botës është një moçal i madh. Për të nxjerrë në breg një barrë të tillë të rëndë nga
një moçal i tillë, duhet të ecësh drejt, pa shikuar djathtas e majtas.
7. Në vend që të shesësh dituri dhe zotësi, pëxpiqu ti fitosh ato.
8. Mos e duaj gjumin shumë; hap sytë që të mos mbetesh i uritur.
9. Toka mund ti ushqejë njerëzit fare mirë; vetëm pse shumica e pasurisë
shpenzohet pa vend, e shurata e njerëzve mbeten të uritur.
10. Për tia nënshtruar botën mirësisë, duhet luftuar kundër ligësive.
11. Pitimi i pozitës varet nga të tjerët. A nuk është marrëzi të lësh atë që ke në duart
tua dhe tu drejtohesh të tjerëve.
Mundesuar nga www.shkodraonline.com
12. Më parë se për pasurinë, mjeshtërinë dhe tregtinë e një bashkësie (njerëzore),
duhet menduar për edukimin e saj, sepse edukata e mirë është baza e bashkësive
njerëzore.
13. Njeriu mirret me dituri dhe me shkencë gjatë gjithë jetës së tij. Në fëmijëri i
mëson ato, në rini i vë në zbatim e në pleqëri mëson të tjerët.
14. Zemra e njeriut të përsosur është gjithmonë e pezmatuar, por fytyra e tij është
kurdoherë e gëzuar.
15. Njeriu dëshiron madhështinë dhe famën, trembet nga mospërfillja; megjithëkëtë
nuk largohet nga sjelljet e këqia; kjo është si kur ke frikë nga lagështira e banon
në moçal.
16. Po të jenë nëpunësit në dorë të personave të pazotë, po tu mungojnë armët
ushtarëve, po të mbetet pas bujqësia, mjeshtëria dhe tregtia, prapëse-prapë shteti
qëndron; por kur sundimtarët nuk respektojnë ligjin dhe të drejtën, nëpunësit e
vegjël bëhen të pabindur dhe nuk zbatojnë urdhrin e dhënë, kështu që populli bjerr
vetitë e mira dhe jipet pas veseve të këqia, atëherë nuk ka më shpresë shpëtimi.
17. Mos i poshtëroni njerëzit e mëdhenj për një a dy faje të tyre, sepse diamanti sado i
prerë shtrembër të jetë, është më i vlefshëm se një gur i zakonshëm, i prerë në
forrnën më të përsosur.
18. Mashtrimet e mashtruesit i përballoni me drejtësi, sepse gjithçka mënjanohet me
të kundërtën.
19. Njerëzit janë të njejtë para natyrës, edukata i bën të dallohen (njëri nga tjetri).
20. Fjala e atij që qesh shumë, se bën të qeshë asnjërin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

